# Cargo! - Larry vs Harry Bullitt Aufbauthread 2017



## .floe. (9. Dezember 2016)

Telefon klingelt, Nummer unbekannt...so ein Telefonat kann ja auch mal anstrengend werden. Aber nee, ich bin vor ein paar Minuten vor Freude fast aus dem Bürostuhl gehüpft. Morgen steige ich ins Auto, fahre ein paar Kilometer und hole den vor ein paar wenigen Tagen bestellten Bullitt Rahmen ab 

Bis hier hin hat es ne gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert. Ein Arbeitskollege fährt seit knapp nem Jahr mit nem E-Bakfiets zur Arbeit, Autoersatz und Kindertransporter...seine Vorgeschichte, von der Modellauswahl bis hin zur Anschaffung und dem Umbau auf E-Antrieb habe ich mitbekommen und mit immer mehr Interesse verfolgt. Auch ein Bullitt stand mal zur Debatte...und das kannte ich schon von einem Aufbauthread hier im Forum, den ich mal überflogen hatte. War erstmal nur cool, mehr aber auch nicht.
Je näher dann der Geburtstermin meines Sohnes rückte, desto mehr begeistert war ich von der Idee, den Kleinen in so ne Kiste zu setzen und meine Feierabendrunden und Wochenend-Touren mit dem Nachwuchs zu teilen. Das Konzept Cargobike fand ich cooler als so einen Anhänger. Ab hier wurde es ernst. Hab mich intensiver mit der Thematik beschäftigt, wie würde ich so ein Cargobike aufbauen, was muss es können? Der Übergang von der Recherche zur ersten Teile-Bestellung war fließend  Dann kam irgendwann der Punkt, an dem ich mich entscheiden musste: Bullitt oder doch was anderes. Ging schnell. Hatte mich ins Bullitt verliebt 
Mit der Zeit trudelten dann die restlichen Teile ein, nur der Rahmen fehlte noch. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich wollte die 1600€ für den Rahmen nicht ausgeben. Lange habe ich nach einem gebrauchten Rahmen gesucht. Aber überall nur Kompletträder mit 08/15 Ausstattung, die man (wenn überhaupt) nur mit viel Verlust wieder verkauft bekommt.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich es dann eingesehen. Ewig warten ist scheisse! Keine Kompromisse! Also sparen, ausmisten, Flohmarkt machen, aufs Weihnachtsgeld warten! Der Lohn für die Mühen ist der aktuellste Bullitt-Rahmen mit Rahmenschloss für Gates und in Wunschfarbe - ohne Farbe - Alu RAW. Und den hole ich morgen ab, in der Nähe. Twenty Inch Darmstadt - danke für die nette Abwicklung, super Preis.

Nun denn - nach dieser kurzen Einleitung - herzlich willkommen im Aufbauthread!

In der nächsten Zeit werde ich hier über den Aufbau berichten, einzelne Teile vorstellen. Da ich zwei DIY-Lösungen den Kindertransport betreffend erst jetzt angehen kann, will ich diese auch hier von Anfang an dokumentieren. Es geht um DIY-Sidepanels und eine demontierbare Halterung für den Reboarder-Kindersitz.

Für alle Ungeduldigen: Ich lasse mir hier Zeit. Ich werde mit den DIY-Lösungen starten. Der eigentliche Aufbau wird sicher erst im Frühjahr 2017 erfolgen. Freue mich selbstverständlich wenn ab und zu mal jemand hier reinschaut. 

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## .floe. (9. Dezember 2016)

Den ersten Post lassen wir mal als Einleitung unberührt...los gehts: 

Wie bekomme ich diesen Sitz ins Bullitt eingebaut? Vorgabe: Auf einfachste Art und Weise demontierbar. Raus aus dem Auto, rein ins Bullitt bzw umgekehrt. Optimalerweise gibts eine Lösung vor vorwärts- und rückwärts gerichtetes Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (9. Dezember 2016)

Da bin ich dabei - sehr spannend


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (9. Dezember 2016)

Finde deine Idee nicht schlecht. Schau mal hier gibt es eine selbst gebastelte Lösung in einem Beiwagen. Es geht doch um eine Bastel Lösung für einen Isofix Sitz? Wenn der Nachwuchs groß genug ist, und der Sitz gedreht werden kann, einfach die Unterkonstuktion um 180 Grad drehen.

http://www.ural-dnepr.net/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=21267


----------



## Rommos (9. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Den ersten Post lassen wir mal als Einleitung unberührt...los gehts:
> 
> Wie bekomme ich diesen Sitz ins Bullitt eingebaut? Vorgabe: Auf einfachste Art und Weise demontierbar. Raus aus dem Auto, rein ins Bullitt bzw umgekehrt. Optimalerweise gibts eine Lösung vor vorwärts- und rückwärts gerichtetes Fahren.



Ideal wäre, eine Isofix-Halterung im Cargobike zu verwenden. Keine Ahnung, ob es da eine Art "Grundgestell" gibt oder eben passende Aufnahmen


----------



## .floe. (9. Dezember 2016)

"Grenzgänger" schrieb:


> Finde deine Idee nicht schlecht. Schau mal hier gibt es eine selbst gebastelte Lösung in einem Beiwagen. Es geht doch um eine Bastel Lösung für einen Isofix Sitz? Wenn der Nachwuchs groß genug ist, und der Sitz gedreht werden kann, einfach die Unterkonstuktion um 180 Grad drehen.
> 
> http://www.ural-dnepr.net/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=21267





Rommos schrieb:


> Ideal wäre, eine Isofix-Halterung im Cargobike zu verwenden. Keine Ahnung, ob es da eine Art "Grundgestell" gibt oder eben passende Aufnahmen



Isofix und Unterkonstruktion spielen auch in meinen Überlegungen eine Rolle. Isofix ist ein Muss, es gibt da so Bauteile zum nachrüsten eigentlich von allen Auto-Herstellern. Wenn ich dann den Sitz drehen will, muss sich die Isofix-Halterung mitdrehen -> separate Unterkonstruktion.


----------



## Rommos (9. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Isofix und Unterkonstruktion spielen auch in meinen Überlegungen eine Rolle. Isofix ist ein Muss, es gibt da so Bauteile zum nachrüsten eigentlich von allen Auto-Herstellern. Wenn ich dann den Sitz drehen will, muss sich die Isofix-Halterung mitdrehen -> separate Unterkonstruktion.


Die Frage ist dann, ob du ständig hin-und herdrehen willst? Oder ob es reicht, die Konstruktion durch definierte, gespiegelte Befestigungspunkte eben 180° gedreht montiert wird.


----------



## Rommos (9. Dezember 2016)

Eine stabile Unterkonstriktion, die z.B. so etwas aufnehmen kann. Und die wiederum mit 4 Schrauben im Rechteck an den Ladeboden oder sogar an den Bullit-Rahmen


----------



## .floe. (9. Dezember 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Oder ob es reicht, dass die Konstruktion durch definierte, gespiegelte Befestigungspunkte eben 180° gedreht montiert wird.





> Eine stabile Unterkonstriktion, die z.B. so etwas aufnehmen kann. Und die wiederum mit 4 Schrauben im Rechteck an den Ladeboden oder sogar an den Bullit-Rahmen





Man beachte die 4 Befestigungspunkte für die Sidepanels!







Bild übrigens geklaut von rad3, da hab ich das auf dem Bild gezeigte Schutzdeck erstanden. Günstige Alternative zum Honeycomb-Board von Larry-vs-Harry. Mehr dazu irgendwann später.


----------



## .floe. (10. Dezember 2016)

So, das Schmuckstück ist da! Hat in die Karre gepasst und lagert mittlerweile ausgepackt in unserer Wohnung. Die Frau hats erlaubt. Bis morgen. Dann muss es in den dunklen Keller. Wenn es morgen passt, mache ich Bilder vom Rahmen und schreib noch ein bisschen was dazu. Heute war das leider nicht drin. Appetithappen (ein zweites hätte auch noch rein gepasst ):





Und weil ich in der Nähe war, wurde noch hier ein wenig Geld ausgegeben. Nur zu empfehlen, liegt nur Minuten von der Autobahn entfernt 

Cheers.



 

Bis denne,

Flo


----------



## gpzmandel (11. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (11. Dezember 2016)

Als Fan dickerer Reifen würde ich mir wünschen, dass man in den Bullit-Rahmen mehr reinbekommt - aber hat sich nichts getan beim 2017er Modell, oder?
Bin auch mal das OmniumCargo gefahren - sehr easy, aber leider auch mehr ein Schnell- als Schwertransporter...


----------



## .floe. (11. Dezember 2016)

Meines Wissens nach ist der Rahmen wie der 15er bzw 16er...die letzten Neuerungen waren Rahmenschloss, Umwerferaufnahme und Tapered-Schaft, meine ich. Ich werde auf 26x2.0 gehen.


----------



## Rommos (11. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ist der Rahmen wie der 15er bzw 16er...die letzten Neuerungen waren Rahmenschloss, Umwerferaufnahme und Tapered-Schaft, meine ich. Ich werde auf 26x2.0 gehen.


Ich fände halt was in 2,35" als Minimum irgendwie, so ein 60mm Big Apple oder so. Passende Bleche dazu und gut 
Grad bei viel Gewicht hat das doch eigentlich nur Vorteile, oder?

Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht, auch mit Isofix


----------



## .floe. (11. Dezember 2016)

Dicker macht bei Cargos immer Sinn. Komfort und Sicherheit. Bei sehr schweren Lasten kommt man irgendwann um einen Hilfsantrieb nicht mehr rum und dann ist der Widerstand der dicken Pellen eh egal. Ich habe kurz 28" in Betracht gezogen, aber nach einer Probefahrt mit Bordstein hoch und runter war dann klar - da muss Volumen her!

Hab grad Bilder gemacht. Heute Abend gehts weiter.


----------



## .floe. (11. Dezember 2016)

Wie versprochen, hier nun Bilder vom Rahmen / Lieferumfang. 

Steuersatzschalen sind eingepresst und die Konen sind auf Gabel und "Lenkstange" bereits ab Werk aufgeschlagen. Die FSA Orbit sind durchaus in Ordnung...eventuell werden aber beide ersetzt durch meine Do-it-all Kandidaten: Cane Creek Forty
Die Aheadkrallen fehlen. Vorne gibt es einen Expander (ob der wohl auf den Cane Creek passt?) und hinten übernimmt der unsagbar hässliche Speedlifter das Komprimieren des Steuersatzes. Ich will versuchen, auf den Lifter zu verzichten. Ein überlanger Spacer liegt ebenfalls bei. Mal sehen. Der Lifter hat ansich schon eine Daseinsberechtigung. 
Der aufmerksame Betrachter hat erkannt, dass ich Ausfallenden für Kettenschaltung bestellt habe. 1x11 wird verraten, mehr dazu bald. Der Hinterbau scheint so schmal, dass ich mir gerade Sorgen mache, ob ein 2.0er da rein geht  aber angesichts der Dimensionen des gesamten Rahmens kann der erste Eindruck täuschen...hoffentlich tut er das wirklich. 

Auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen ist das Befestigungskit für die original Sidepanels. Das konnte ich separat erwerben, war mit 80€ allerdings kein Schnäppchen!! Aber für meine Zwecke scheint es geradezu perfekt. Die Hülsen mit Gummidichtung werden in die 4 Befestigungslöcher gesteckt, die montierten Sidepanels (zusätzlich vorne und hinten am Rahmen verschraubt) halten alles an Ort und Stelle. Durch den Einsatz einer längeren Schraube kann ich über der Hülse ein Board befestigen, welches als Basis für den Reboarder mit Isofix dienen soll. Wenn das klappt - völlig simpel wieder rückbaubar  

So, reicht. Bilder!


----------



## Rommos (11. Dezember 2016)

Das mit dem Speedlifter kann ich voll nachfühlen  unsagbar hässlich, schwer - aber halt sehr nützlich wenn verschiedene Personen das Rad nutzen. Wobei da vielleicht eigentlich mehr umgestellt werden müsste  Also doch jeder ein eigenes 

Die Kiste mit Headbadge und Ausfallenden find ich edel und schön aufgemacht 

Wie schon geschrieben, mehr Breite im Hinterbau würde nicht schaden und sicher leicht möglich sein, fällt besrimmt nicht auf bei dem Trum 


So als Inspiration (falls du es nicht eh schon kennst) World lightest Bullit  (sind 8 Teilberichte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (11. Dezember 2016)

Hm, kenn ich  Schon geil.

Bei den Jungs hab ich den Rahmen geordert


----------



## .floe. (12. Dezember 2016)

Gestern noch ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Teil mit dem Expander für die Fixierung der Gabel ein Außengewinde hat...das passende Gegengewinde findet sich im Gabelschaft. Nun wissen wir auch, wie der Steuersatz gespannt wird. Das Teil lässt sich mit nem 19er Schlüssel festziehen, der Expander sichert nur noch. Ich verabschiede mich von dem Gedanken, den Steuersatz vorne zu tauschen. Die von Larry vs Harry werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben. Der Deckel des Expanders passt auch nicht zum Cane Creek. Und ne Kralle in den Gewinde-Schaft zu schlagen...oder nen Head Doctor einsetzen...naja. Nicht so cool. Wenigstens die Schraube durch eine schwarze getauscht


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. Dezember 2016)

Dabei


----------



## .floe. (13. Dezember 2016)

Freut mich! 

Ich habe mich nach Material für die Sidepanels und die Verkleidung des hinteren Ladeflächen-Bereichs (vor dem Steuerrohr No.1) umgesehen. Was mich an den original Panels stört, ist der unschöne Gummi-Kantenschutz und der Preis. Beim Material war ich bald bei HPL-Platten angekommen. Sind leicht zu bearbeiten, Kanten und Flächen wasserdicht, und recht günstig. Allerdings auch in der Stärke 6mm ganz schön schwer  Die Flächen könnte man durchbrechen, Ausschnitte bzw Löcher fräsen und so Gewicht sparen. Zweite Alternative: beidseitig wasserfest beschichte Multiplexplatte wie beim Schutzdeck von rad3 - mit versiegelten Kanten. Ob die Kanten lange gut bleiben, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten? Das Material sollte verhältnismäßig steif sein. Blech oder ähnliches fällt raus.


----------



## Pilatus (13. Dezember 2016)

CFK Sandwich platten? die wären zumindest leicht. dann noch einen Gummi Kantenschutz drauf und fertig.
Das wird dann aber nicht ganz günstig.


----------



## .floe. (13. Dezember 2016)

Ja, teuer und der blöde Kantenschutz. Das kann das Original auch. Da sind es nur Honeycomb-Platten. Eine Metawell Sandwichplatte wäre vielleicht noch was, da kann man (mit viel Aufwand) die Alu-Füllung an den Kanten rausfräsen und durch ein anderes Material ersetzen, welches dann eine schöne Kante zaubert.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe meine aus Siebdruckplatten 9mm hergestellt.


----------



## .floe. (13. Dezember 2016)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Ich habe meine aus Siebdruckplatten 9mm hergestellt.



Und die Kanten versiegelt / lackiert?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. Dezember 2016)

Lack, reicht, fahre jeden Tag auf die Arbeit. Mach später mal Bilder wenn du willst.
Cargobike-Forum ist auch gut


----------



## .floe. (13. Dezember 2016)

Ja, weiß ich. Da muss ich nochmal nach der Vorlage für die Panels suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (13. Dezember 2016)

Oh mann. Schon wieder so ein Neidobjekt. Da jucken die Schrauberfinger. Ich bin seit Jahren am Überlegen, zu investieren und das Bullitt scheint mir die einzig praktikable Lösung für ein ernsthaftes Transport-Bike derzeit, mal abgesehen vom LongJohn.

Leider fehlt mir ein passender (und sicherer) Abstellplatz... 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau auf jeden Fall. Werde gespannt mitlesen!


----------



## .floe. (13. Dezember 2016)

randinneur schrieb:


> Leider fehlt mir ein passender (und sicherer) Abstellplatz...



Der fehlt mir auch noch! Auch deswegen lasse ich mir noch ein bisschen Zeit mit dem Aufbau. Rahmen steht gerade aufgebockt im Keller 

Wir suchen gerade nach einer passenden Immobilie. Ich bin guter Dinge, dass wir zum Frühjahr aus der Mietbude raus sind.


----------



## randinneur (13. Dezember 2016)

Viel Erfolg dabei! Und starke Nerven.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich sollte hier auch nicht mitlesen. Mich juckt es auch seit Jahren in den Fingern. Wollte aber jetzt "nur" wegen dem Bullit kein Haus kaufen ... oder doch ....

Gebraucht findet man die Dinger leider garnicht


----------



## randinneur (13. Dezember 2016)

...stell dir die Fahrten zum Baumarkt vor!


----------



## .floe. (13. Dezember 2016)

Schubkarre mit Gangschaltung


----------



## Milan0 (13. Dezember 2016)

Hast du jetzt schonmal testweise den 26x2.0 Reifen reingehalten?


----------



## .floe. (13. Dezember 2016)

Noch nicht, das schaffe ich auch heut nicht mehr. Mach ich morgen mal!


----------



## Rommos (14. Dezember 2016)

Hier mal ein Schmuckstück (Reifen hinten sieht relativ dick aus...) 














Quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Bilder. Bin schon am Finanzen durchrechnen und am Stellplatz suchen ....


----------



## gpzmandel (14. Dezember 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Schmuckstück (Reifen hinten sieht relativ dick aus...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Lieber Roman das Du mir nicht schwach wirst. 
Hat dich gestern meine Mail wohl inspiriert was.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. Dezember 2016)

Es werden ja immer mehr!!


----------



## Rommos (14. Dezember 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Mein Lieber Roman das Du mir nicht schwach wirst.
> Hat dich gestern meine Mail wohl inspiriert was.



@gpzmandel - Maik, ist schon sehr schön, merci dir 

Nein, meine Anforderungen wären eine längere Ladefläche (Faltkajak), breitere Reifen und Stahl wäre cool. Aber eigentlich müßte man dann auch noch über zumindest optional E-Unterstützung nachdenken 

Aber jetzt wieder weiter mit dem TE, sorry @.floe.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Dezember 2016)

Der Gumwall Reifen oben ist ein Halo Twin Rail und den gibts nur in 2.2" Breite


----------



## Milan0 (14. Dezember 2016)

Wobei es da mit Schutzblechen eng werden könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (14. Dezember 2016)

Wer braucht schon Schutzbleche? Ich hab noch keine besorgt


----------



## Milan0 (14. Dezember 2016)

ach bei einem Lastenrad, dass bei jedem Wetter bewegt wird, macht das durchaus Sinn


----------



## Rommos (14. Dezember 2016)

Würde auch eher zu Blechen tendieren - aber hängt in der Tat vom Nutzungsverhalten und eigenen Befindlichkeiten ab


----------



## .floe. (14. Dezember 2016)

Bei den Bildern da oben sieht man recht gut, wie "auffällig" der Speedlifter in der niedrigsten Stellung kommt. Ich hab mal grob nachgemessen: In der niedrigsten Stellung mit einem Vorbau ohne Steigung klemmt der Lenker bei ca 93cm ab Boden. Hab das mal mit meinem Straggler und Pompino verglichen - Oberlenkergriff. Bei den beiden liegt der Lenker-Klemmbereich zwischen 93 und 94cm ab Bodenniveau. Schwieriger Vergleich, aber ich vermute, dass ich ohne den Speedlifter den Lenker zu tief habe. Eventuell kann man etwas ausgleichen mit nem Vorbau mit ca 10° Steigung und nem Lenker mit viel Rise. Fakt ist: ob ich den Speedlifter verwenden muss, weiß ich erst, wenn das Rad soweit zusammen gesteckt ist, dass ich Probe sitzen kann. Ich glaube, das nehme ich mir fürs Wochenende oder die kommende Woche vor. Da hab ich dann Urlaub und mehr Zeit 

Ach ja, wegen den Blechen. Das Rad soll einen sportlichen Charakter behalten. Es ist schließlich ein Bullitt und kein Bakfiets. Auch wenn der Kleine vorne sitzt - ich mache Sport. Da passen Bleche einfach nicht ins Konzept. Vorne sollte eh kaum was passieren, die Ladefläche ist ja vorne dicht...?!

Edit: Gabelschaftverlängerung ist Blödsinn? Gibts auch zum aussen klemmen, von Rose. Die ausm ersten Link würde halt schick unter nem langen Carbonspacer und dem Vorbau veschwinden. Vorbauten mit Schaftklemmung gibts ja immer noch...also why not der alten Technik vertrauen?


----------



## gpzmandel (14. Dezember 2016)

Man o man jetzt hast du hier was losgetreten. Mir gefällt das Bullitt immer mehr nur leider sind meine Kinder schon aus dem Alter raus. Wie erkläre ich das meiner Frau oder muss da noch ein 3 Kind her.
Alleine schon für die Kumpels geht sowas hier. 


Und zu den Schutzblechen ist dein Rad und deine Entscheidung. Also weiter im Geschehen.


----------



## .floe. (14. Dezember 2016)

> Wie erkläre ich das meiner Frau oder muss da noch ein 3 Kind her.



Haha, ich muss zugeben - in meinem Fall war der Kleine schon ein gutes Argument PRO Cargobike  Momentan bekommt meine Frau nur die Krise, wenn es darum geht wo in Zukunft die ganzen fertigen und halbfertigen Bikes Platz finden sollen  Aktuell wird ein Bullitt aufgebaut, ein Stahl MTB wartet nur auf die Fertigstellung (muss ich eigentlich nur noch zusammenschrauben) und ein weiterer Rahmen geht gerade zum Schweißen


----------



## Rommos (14. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Haha, ich muss zugeben - in meinem Fall war der Kleine schon ein gutes Argument PRO Cargobike  Momentan bekommt meine Frau nur die Krise, wenn es darum geht wo in Zukunft die ganzen fertigen und halbfertigen Bikes Platz finden sollen  Aktuell wird ein Bullitt aufgebaut, ein Stahl MTB wartet nur auf die Fertigstellung (muss ich eigentlich nur noch zusammenschrauben) und ein weiterer Rahmen geht gerade zum Schweißen



Ich kenn das, neben den vorhandenen, fahrbereiten 6 Bikes ist ein zerlegtes Fatbike, ein neuer Aufbau (26+), ein wiederheimgekehrter Inbred und noch 2 ältere Rahmen im Streit um den vorhandenen Raum. Und unser Sohn ist 21, da kann ich kaum für ein Cargo argumentieren. Nur die Tatsache, dass ich einkaufe und der Stau in der Stadt total nervig ist mit dem Auto .
Das Argument: Transport fürs Faltkajak ist auch etwas schwach auf der Brust, da hab ich ja erst den Anhänger gebaut


----------



## Milan0 (14. Dezember 2016)

der anstehende Nachwuchs ist ein sehr starkes Argument - habe ich gestern auch gemerkt. Mal sehen wie die Sache weitergeht. Sie will es zumindest mal probesitzen bei einem Kumpel 

und für die n + 1 Bikes hat man eine Garage (die leider 5km einfach von der Wohnung entfernt ist. Keine Option für das Bullitt)


----------



## Toronto (14. Dezember 2016)

Wir haben auch keine Kinder und trotzdem hab ich von meiner besseren Hälfte grünes Licht zwecks viiiel besser machbaren/umweldfreundlichen/trainingseffekischen Getränketransports oder/und Einkäufe. [emoji6] 

Hapert im Moment nur an der Kohle, sonst wär sowas schon da. [emoji16] 

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## randinneur (14. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> in meinem Fall war der Kleine schon ein gutes Argument PRO Cargobike



Also meine längeren Ausritte mit Sohn endeten eher immer desaströs. Mehr als ne halbe Stunde war da nich drinIch stell mir grad das Bullitt mit nem Lenkrad vorne und nem Reiskeksspender vor. Müsste funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (14. Dezember 2016)

Ja, bisher ist alles Theorie 

Bevor ich das Hinterrad in den Hinterbau halten konnte zwecks Überprüfung der Reifenfreiheit, musste ich erstmal Reifen montieren! Das Ergebnis sieht so aus:














Eingespeicht von Sören Speer: Hope Pro4 36L in blau mit Sapim Race und schwarzen Messingnippeln, dazu die Ryde Andra 30 Disc. Zu Nabe und Speichen muss man ja nicht viel sagen. Die Ryde Andra ist unter Weltreisenden und Lastenspezialisten eine bewährte Felge, stabil und leider auch schwer. Dafür nicht teuer. Der Stoß ist so lala verarbeitet, nicht ganz plan. Die Andra 30 hat gepunzte Speichenbohrungen.

Auf der Felge sitzt ein Maxxis Larsen Oriflamme, Exception Series. Ein 26x2.0 Faltreifen, Semislick. Auf den Oriflamme bin ich eher zufällig gestoßen, auf der Suche nach einem Semislick. Warum Semislick? Zum einen hatte ich keinen Bock, mit der Schwalbe-Marathon-Reflexstreifen-Masse mitzuschwimmen. Ein anderer Grund ist der Einsatzzweck als Sportgerät für Radwege,  Schotterpisten und Waldautobahnen...mehr Volumen und ein Tick mehr Profil als ein reiner Tourenreifen sollte der Kandidat schon mitbringen.

Die blaue Nabe deutet schon an, in welche Richtung die farblichen Akzente gehen werden. Bekannterweise ist zuviel aber auch nicht gut - deswegen stehen hier 2 Paar Schnellspanner zur Wahl. Beide hatte ich noch in der Teilekiste liegen.









Ergebnis der Prüfung mit dem Maxxis im Bullitt-Hinterbau: Shit 

Sooo knapp. Die Seitenstollen "streicheln" das Alu 

Edit: Reifen nochmal voll aufgepumpt. Der Reifen sitzt im Hinterbau fest. Dann werde ich wohl nochmal suchen müssen!


----------



## Rommos (14. Dezember 2016)

Boah, das ist aber ärgerlich  Wie machen die Engländer das dann mit dem Halo 2,2er


----------



## .floe. (14. Dezember 2016)

Wird ein 24"er sein. Trotzdem kaum nachvollziehbar. Ist ja auch ein aktueller Rahmen 

Den Maxxis Wormdrive gibts noch in 26x1.9 bzw 44er Breite. Muss morgen mal den Abstand Strebe-Strebe messen.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Dezember 2016)

oha das ist aber echt ärgerlich


----------



## .floe. (15. Dezember 2016)

Heute früh gemessen: ca 55mm Abstand zwischen den Streben - dort wo die Seitenstollen sie berührt haben. Maximum 60mm an der breitesten Stelle. Ein 2.0er Slick oder Stadt-Reifen mit 50mm sollte ansich passen. Der Maxxis hat aussen an den Stollen locker 58mm auf der Andra.

Edit 1: Der Larsen TT in 26x1.9 wäre noch eine Option. Den Larsen TT bin ich in 2.35 schon mal gefahren, rollt sehr sehr gut. Mal sehen, ob ich den irgendwo bekomme. Ist keine so gefragte Größe.

Edit 2: Den 1.9er XC habe ich hier gefunden und die L.U.S.T. Version gibts hier. Beide in 44-559. Laut der Silberfische Reifendatenbank kommt das mit der Breite (Stollen aussen) hin. Habe gelesen, dass der XC in Deutschland nicht erhältlich ist weil er ein anderes Profil aufweist. Denke, ich werd den XC mal bei CRC bestellen. Der hat dann auch eine etwas stabilere Seitenwand als der L.U.S.T. - vielleicht für meinen Zweck gar nicht so falsch.


----------



## Pilatus (15. Dezember 2016)

der Halo war in meiner Erinnerung weniger Ballon als der Oriflame. Der Wormdrive ist sehr schlank dagegen.
Das ist aber schon länger her und nur geschätz, ohne zu messen.

Von Conti gab es doch mal den double fighter oder so. vielleicht wäre der auch noch was.


----------



## .floe. (15. Dezember 2016)

Der Wormdrive hat genau wie der 1.9er Larsen eine 44er Breite, der Larsen macht mir rein optisch was das Profil angeht einen besseren Eindruck. Die Bestellung ist mal raus, der Reifen kommt dann zusammen mit einer Sattelklemme ohne Spanner. Bisher hab ich nur eine mit Spanner in der Kiste liegen  Ich glaube, ich muss nach dem Aufbau meine Teilekiste ein wenig leeren...  Die ist nach Fertigstellung vermutlich genauso voll wie davor


----------



## Rommos (15. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Der Wormdrive hat genau wie der 1.9er Larsen eine 44er Breite, der Larsen macht mir rein optisch was das Profil angeht einen besseren Eindruck. Die Bestellung ist mal raus, der Reifen kommt dann zusammen mit einer Sattelklemme ohne Spanner. Bisher hab ich nur eine mit Spanner in der Kiste liegen  Ich glaube, ich muss nach dem Aufbau meine Teilekiste ein wenig leeren...  Die ist nach Fertigstellung vermutlich genauso voll wie davor



So läuft's doch immer  Aufbau geplant, weil so viele Teile da sind. Und danach sind es tendenziell mehr als vorher


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, 
interessante Informationen [emoji106] 
Schade mit den Reifen. Wie ist es mit so einem....https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...000,2,103,104;mid[6]=1;pgc[82][6756]=1;page=2

Fahre ich z.Z. etwas größer am Tandem...bis auf feuchte Wiesen kann man damit fast alles fahren. [emoji6] 





...rollt gut, einigermaßen stabil und der Grip ist auch nicht sooo schlecht. 
Im Osterzgebirge gingen alle Wege, bis auf feuchte, lehmige Wiesen [emoji4]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (15. Dezember 2016)

Oh was ein geiles Gespann 

Danke für den Tip, könnte zu breit sein?


----------



## BigJohn (15. Dezember 2016)

Aber wenn schon Schwalbe, dann doch den Hurrikane. Ist ein Semislick mit relativ aggressiven Seitenstollen und wäre näher an deinem ursprünglichen Plan. Die 28" (oder 29", wenn man Schwalbe glaubt) Variante kommt ist bei mir auf einer 24mm Felge 47mm breit. Gewichtstechnisch zwischen der Blei- und der Leichtbaufraktion.


----------



## .floe. (15. Dezember 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die 28" Variante ist bei mir auf einer 24mm Felge 47mm breit.



Die 29x2.0er?


----------



## BigJohn (15. Dezember 2016)

Genau. Würde mich aber aufrichtig wundern, wenn bei 26" tatsächlich die angegebene Breite erreicht wird


----------



## HansGuenther (15. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> [...] Sooo knapp. Die Seitenstollen "streicheln" das Alu  [...]


Hast du den Reifen auch belastet bei Betriebsluftdruck probiert? Ich habe einen Fall, bei dem die Seitenstollen den Umwerfer berühren. Wenn ich allerdings drauf sitze bzw. fahre, gibt es das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## .floe. (15. Dezember 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Hast du den Reifen auch belastet bei Betriebsluftdruck probiert? Ich habe einen Fall, bei dem die Seitenstollen den Umwerfer berühren. Wenn ich allerdings drauf sitze bzw. fahre, gibt es das Problem nicht mehr.



Nee. Ich will aber auch kein Rad, welches beim Schieben blöde Geräusche macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Oh was ein geiles Gespann
> 
> Danke für den Tip, könnte zu breit sein?


Im Tandem baut der 2.35er ziemlich schmal, ein 2.35 mit Seitenstollen ging gerade noch so und schliff manchmal seitlich leicht an den Kettenstreben.
Hier ist noch genug Luft... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich denke das der 2.15er auch schmaler baut als ein 2.15 mit Seitenstollen [emoji4]


----------



## Rommos (16. Dezember 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Man o man jetzt hast du hier was losgetreten.



kann ich nur zustimmen - bin ständig am Schauen, was es so gibt - jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen Geldgeber


----------



## kordesh (16. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Die blaue Nabe deutet schon an, in welche Richtung die farblichen Akzente gehen werden. Bekannterweise ist zuviel aber auch nicht gut - deswegen stehen hier 2 Paar Schnellspanner zur Wahl. Beide hatte ich noch in der Teilekiste liegen.



Raw mit blauem Eloxal: Gibt keine bessere Farbkombi!


----------



## .floe. (16. Dezember 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> bin ständig am Schauen, was es so gibt



Für dich und dein Faltkajak wäre doch ein Seitenwagen ne feine Sache:






Oder was feines aus Stahl:






Nur Mut! Einfach das Hochregallager etwas ausdünnen und schwups ist Geld da


----------



## Milan0 (16. Dezember 2016)

So einen Beiwagen hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Hat mein Paps damals aus 2 Klapprädern mal für uns gebaut gehabt


----------



## Rommos (16. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Für dich und dein Faltkajak wäre doch ein Seitenwagen ne feine Sache:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Titchmarsh ist natürlich schon Hammer  
Und das Eliancycles gehört dann auch dazu





Und Seitenwagen wäre dann schon eher so


----------



## .floe. (16. Dezember 2016)

Der Wormdrive 1.9 dreht frei, ca 4mm Platz zwischen Stollen und Streben. Das Volumen ist gegenüber dem 2.0 Orifkamme erschreckend klein!



 

Der Hurricane liegt noch bereit, gefällt mir aber nicht. Der 1.9er Larsen TT sollte kommende Woche da sein. Wenn der rein passt, versuche ich ggf noch den 2.0er Larsen


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Der Wormdrive 1.9 dreht frei, ca 4mm Platz zwischen Stollen und Streben. Das Volumen ist gegenüber dem 2.0 Orifkamme erschreckend klein!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 556117
> 
> Der Hurricane liegt noch bereit, gefällt mir aber nicht. Der 1.9er Larsen TT sollte kommende Woche da sein. Wenn der rein passt, versuche ich ggf noch den 2.0er Larsen


Brauchst du überhaupt die Seitenstollen? Stört da nicht der Kasten für solche Schräglagen? 
Ich weiß es nicht, denke mir das nur. [emoji4]


----------



## .floe. (16. Dezember 2016)

Der Wormdrive hat schon sehr dominante Seitenstollen. Der Oriflamme war da "gemäßigter". Ich hoffe auf den Larsen TT!

Ein ausbrechendes HR am Cargobike soll sich ziemlich kacke anfühlen, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Für Schotter und Waldwege könnt ein Semislick funktionieren. Kurvenlage geht aufm Bullitt ganz gut! Kuck mal, da geht noch was:


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2016)

Auf dem Tandem ist ein seitlich wegrutschendes Rad, vorn oder hinten, auch fast immer tödlich wenn man nicht damit rechnet. Mit oder ohne Stollen ist da egal. Ich war am Anfang skeptisch ob der Schwalbereifen, fast ohne Profil, im Gelände funktioniert. Bei trockenen Bedingungen habe ich kaum Nachteile gespürt, bei Nässe ist Aufpassen angesagt. 
Beim Bullit fällt man zum Glück alleine. Krass wär, wenn der Kasten an einem Stumpf hängen bleibt und man über den Lenker in die Kiste kracht...zum Glück ist aber der Schwerpunkt schön tief. [emoji4] 

Am wichtigsten bei so langen Rädern ist eine perfekte Spurwahl...das Reifenprofil ist dann eventuell noch die letzte Rettung [emoji2]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (18. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> (...) Kurvenlage geht aufm Bullitt ganz gut! Kuck mal, da geht noch was: (...)


Geil  Lastenradrennen mit zusaetzlicher Erschwernis 'Jeanspflicht / Radklamottenverbot'. 
Der mit dem roten Rad ist dann gleich mal DSQ

Man koennte jedem noch einen vollen Kasten Bier reinstellen und dann am besten 300km Streckenlaenge. Es steht dann jedem frei, den Kasten auszutrinken, um sein Systemgewicht zu reduzieren, oder ihn unangetastet zu lassen und nuechtern zu bleiben  (es gibt irgendwo so einen Laufwettbewerb mit aehnlichem Handicap). Bier wegkippen oder an die Zuschauer ausschenken ist natuerlich verboten


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. Dezember 2016)

Bin leider erst jetzt auf den Thread gestossen. Als Bullitt-Fahrer ist es für mich immer spannend was andere so aus ihrem Rahmen bauen. Nebst dem tauchen immer mal wieder die selben Fragen auf.

Was die Schutzbleche und sportliches Fahren angeht möchte ich dir wiedersprechen. Bei mir und auch anderen Bullittfahrern ist es so das das Rad innert kurzer Zeit zum Alltagsrad mutiert. Ich z.B. fahre damit Täglich zur Arbeit. Egal ob es regnet oder schneit und da sind Schutzbleche einfach Gold wert. Daher möchte ich dir empfehlen zumindest hinten eines zu montieren.

Was die Panele für die Seite angeht. Meine Kiste und die Bodenplatte ist aus 6mm Pappelsperrholz. Das hält nun auch schon sehr lange. Die Oberfläche habe ich mit einem PU-Lack versiegelt. Da perllt das Wasser nur so ab.






und noch ohne Kiste:






Ein Input den ich noch geben möchte. Durch die tiefe Lage der Vrontleuchte ist die Sichtbarkeit bei Kreuzungen nicht so gut. Da hilft es wenn man was reflektireneds vorne an den Seite hat.


----------



## .floe. (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich mag die Farbkombi! 

Ich plane nicht mit dem Bullitt als Alltagsrad. Wenn es doch dazu kommt, dann kann ich ja umbauen 

Die letzten Tage war die Zeit knapp, hoffentlich schaffe ich es heute das Lenkgestänge zu montieren! Würde gern demnächst mal probesitzen, bzgl Speedlifter und so


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. Dezember 2016)

Den Speedlifter habe ich nie gebraucht und daher ersetzt durch solch ein Teil:



 

Ein Freund von mir (fährt ein Raw, rot, schwarzes Bullitt) hat das ganze mit solch einem Teil gelöst. Optisch natürlich viel schöner:



 
Muss ihn mal fragen was genau er da bestellt hat und wie viel Erhöung man damit realisieren kann. Das ist beim Bullitt ja nicht unerheblich, da der Steuersatz ja sehr tief unten ist. 

Ich würde mich über weitere Impressionen deines RAW Bullitts natürlich freuen


----------



## .floe. (19. Dezember 2016)

Ja, an so eine Gabelschaftverlängerung hab ich auch schon gedacht. Gibts ja für wenige €, wird vermutlich nach dem ersten probesitzen mal besorgt.


----------



## .floe. (19. Dezember 2016)

Nächster Schritt: Lenkgestänge montieren und Vorderrad einsetzen. Auch vorne war Herr Speer am Werk. Shutter Precision PD-8 Nabendynamo und Ryde Andra Felge. 32 Loch und 2fach gekreuzt. Der Reifen war mal irgendwo im Angebot, Onza XIII 20x1,95. Mir hat gefallen, dass das Profil recht weit runter Richtung Felge geht. Wird einfach mal ausprobiert.









Diese Woche sollte noch ein neuer Sattel eintrudeln...hier hab ich mich kurzfristig umentschieden  Sobal der da ist, gehts hier weiter mit Klemme, Stütze und Sattel und dem ersten Sitz-Eindruck mit provisorischer Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi mit ohne Speedlifter 
Dann gibts auch Fotos von der ganzen Kiste!

Kann man denn in diese Gabelschaftverlängerungen oben einfach ne Kralle einschlagen? Und wo bekomm ich einen Spacer mit Überlänge - bestenfalls aus Carbon oder Alu schwarz eloxiert?


----------



## Balkanbiker (19. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> einen Spacer mit Überlänge


wie lang ist Überlänge?


----------



## .floe. (19. Dezember 2016)

Komme grad aus dem Keller, 0° Vorbau sitzt auf der Lenkstange. Denke es müssten zwischen 75 und 100mm sein. Genau kann ich es erst sagen, wenn ich probegesessen habe. Kann auch sein, dass der Spacer aus dem Lieferumfang mit 1-2 zusätzlichen Standard-Spacern 15-25mm reicht. Ein durchgängiger wäre final dann aber schöner.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Dezember 2016)

> Kann man denn in diese Gabelschaftverlängerungen oben einfach ne Kralle einschlagen? Und wo bekomm ich einen Spacer mit Überlänge - bestenfalls aus Carbon oder Alu schwarz eloxiert?



Ich habe mir diese Schaftverlängerung gekauft (bietet aber max. 7cm Verlängerung). Hat den Vorteil, dass man keinen Übergang sieht und man die Verlängerung soweit in die Gabel einsteckt, wie man es benötigt. Es braucht dafür keine Kralle im Schaft.

Schwarze Spacer habe ich 2 Set davon gekauft. Passt alles sehr gut und ist stabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (19. Dezember 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diese Schaftverlängerung gekauft (bietet aber max. 7cm Verlängerung). Hat den Vorteil, dass man keinen Übergang sieht und man die Verlängerung soweit in die Gabel einsteckt, wie man es benötigt. Es braucht dafür keine Kralle im Schaft.
> 
> Schwarze Spacer habe ich 2 Set davon gekauft. Passt alles sehr gut und ist stabil.



Danke, sieht gut aus! Könnte man die Aheadkappe durch eine andere ersetzen, oder ist die irgendwie speziell?


----------



## [email protected] (19. Dezember 2016)

Natürlich kann man eine beliebige Ahead-Kappe verwenden. Etwas knifflig ist, die richtige Schraubenläge zu finden, da es dafür nicht viel Spielraum gibt (so war die Original-BBB-Schraube mit einer CHRIS KING-Ahead-Kappe minimal zu kurz. Eine 1cm längere Schraube musste ich aber dann um ca. 4mm kürzen, weil sie sonst zu lang war).


----------



## Balkanbiker (19. Dezember 2016)

http://www.meilenweit.net/shop/product_info.php?cPath=105014_2601_105030&products_id=99804

50mm Spacer ist mir als Maximum bekannt. Alles was länger ist, wäre für mich auch interessant.

Ach ja, falls du dein Rad etwas optisch (farblich) aufmöbeln willst, gibt's hier schicke Eloxalteile.


----------



## .floe. (19. Dezember 2016)

Danke


----------



## Balkanbiker (19. Dezember 2016)

Nachtrag: Carbonspacer bis 30cm: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/High...2611406621.html?spm=2114.47010208.4.49.8t1jAb


----------



## Bergaufbremser (20. Dezember 2016)

Na da geht was! Bin auf die Bilder gespannt. 
Ich kaufe mir glaube ich auch das BBB teil und schmeiss mein hässliches Satori-verlängerungsrohr raus. Muss einfach noch ein überlangen spacer in silbrt finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (21. Dezember 2016)

Im Moment ist wir-warten-auf-Teile-Zeit  Morgen kommt noch ein Päckchen und ich brauche 2h "Bastelzeit" für den nächsten Step. Nicht so einfach gerade, im Weihnachtsstress, mit nem zahnenden 9-Monate-Mini und vielen Terminen, die sich um einen anstehenden Hauskauf drehen! Wir haben heute den Zuschlag für ein Eigenheim mit großer Garage fürs Bullitt und alle anderen Bikes erhalten


----------



## gpzmandel (21. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Im Moment ist wir-warten-auf-Teile-Zeit  Morgen kommt noch ein Päckchen und ich brauche 2h "Bastelzeit" für den nächsten Step. Nicht so einfach gerade, im Weihnachtsstress, mit nem zahnenden 9-Monate-Mini und vielen Terminen, die sich um einen anstehenden Hauskauf drehen! Wir haben heute den Zuschlag für ein Eigenheim mit großer Garage fürs Bullitt und alle anderen Bikes erhalten


Oh ja da ist viel los bei euch. Ich bin froh das ich das alles hinter mir habe und schon 10 Jahre im Eigenheim wohne.. Da kommt noch einiges auf dich zu. Viel Glück und Kraft euch.


----------



## nightwolf (26. Dezember 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> (...) Ich bin froh das ich das alles hinter mir habe und schon 10 Jahre im Eigenheim wohne.. (...)


Dito. Und vor allem duerfen wir gar nicht laut sagen, was wir damals® bezahlt haben. Sowas kostet heute das Doppelte 
OK - War teils abgeranzt und erstmal viel Arbeit + 20K fuer Handwerker. Aber trotzdem ...

Man moechte es nicht glauben, aber sie schaffen es tatsaechlich, den jungen Familien das Leben immer noch schwerer zu machen


----------



## .floe. (26. Dezember 2016)

Mir dreht sich gerade der Kopf vor lauter Zahlen. Es macht nicht gerade Spaß, sich um Weihnachten rum mit dem ganzen Finanzierungskram zu beschäftigen  Bin froh wenn wir da bald durch sind und die Schlüssel haben. 2017 gibts viel zu tun.

Leider komm ich mit dem Bullitt nicht so vorwärts. Ich warte auf besseres Wetter, dann schlepp ich das Monster die Kellertreppe hoch und mach draußen ein paar Bilder.


----------



## nightwolf (26. Dezember 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Mir dreht sich gerade der Kopf vor lauter Zahlen. (...)


Ich glaube da sind wir alle ganz bei Dir  

Halte durch, Fotos vom Fahrrad fuers Forum koennen auch mal warten


----------



## .floe. (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen! 

Nachdem ich mit nem Stück MDF, ein paar Schrauben und ner Isofix-Halterung zum nachrüsten ein bisschen rumprobieren konnte, habe ich mal den Zollstock geschwungen und den Rechner angeworfen. Heraus gekommen ist folgendes:



 

Das wäre die Basisplatte für die Halterung. Bohrungen für die Halterung habe ich noch nicht mit eingezeichnet, hier will ich die endgültige Position am lebenden Objekt fixieren. Die Form resultiert aus dem Konzept mit vier Verbindungen zum Rahmen, der Bereich an den Verbindungen direkt unter der Platte muss mit nem Gabelschlüssel zum Kontern zugängig sein. Die Platte dient nur zur Befestigung der Isofix Halterung. Der Kindersitz selbst hat (ausser Isofix) keine Berührungspunkte mit der Platte. Er sitzt etwas weiter vorne mit einer Art Sockel auf dem Schutzdeck von Rad3 auf. Der Sockel selbst kommt vom Kindersitz-Hersteller, er dient normalerweise zum Niveauausgleich, falls der Sitz in Fahrtrichtung eingebaut werden soll (siehe Link weiter unten, zweites Video-Manual).

Die Halterung ist diese hier:



 

Da bin ich mir noch nicht 100%ig sicher, wie rum ich die anschraube. Die Basisplatte wird aus 6mm HPL gefräst, Verankerung über 2x M12. Aufgrund der Art und Weise, wie der Kindersitz befestigt/gesichert wird, muss die Halterung Zug aushalten. Der Sitz wird in die Halterung geklipst, anschließend wird er über einen Spannmechanismus und eine Abstützung von der Halterung weg gedrückt. Das kann man auf der Herstellerseite im ersten Video-Manual (unten auf der Seite) gut erkennen: http://www.besafe.de/product-de/izi-combi-x4-isofix/
Die Abstützung läuft dann gegen die rückseitige Verkleidung am Lenkrohr.

Im Test hat das schon recht gut funktioniert. Dadurch, dass der Sitz auch leicht nach unten gedrückt wird, presst er sich gegen das Schutzdeck. Eventuell recht eine einfache Gummimatte, um den Sitz am hin und her rutschen zu hindern. Der saß beim Test aber schon recht fest, ohne Matte. Dann ist die Halterung aus der MDF Platte gebrochen  Die war aber nur mit 2 kurzen Spax fixiert.

Ich hoffe, dass ich das Frästeil bald in den Händen halte


----------



## .floe. (2. Januar 2017)

Hrrr...wie cool, dass die Kollegen an der Fräse heut auch nicht viel zu tun hatten 



 

HPL 6mm. Ohne Abstandshalter auf den Zapfen, welche die Sidepanels halten, montiert. Hab allerdings längere Schrauben besorgt. Sitzt bombenfest.


----------



## Rommos (2. Januar 2017)

@.floe. - ich liebe solche Lösungen  das ist das Salz in den Aufbau-"Suppen"


----------



## .floe. (2. Januar 2017)

Danke 

Morgen zeichne ich das hintere Panel. Würde das gern aus dem gleichen Material machen, aber das geht nur wenn ich an vielen Stellen schlau Material wegnehme. Sonst wirds zu schwer und ich müsste auf Sperrholz gehen. Die Rückseite soll schon so sein, dass nix hinten rausfallen kann.


----------



## Milan0 (2. Januar 2017)

ich bin gespannt. Habe evtl das gleiche vor. Mir fehlt allerdings noch der Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (2. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt allerdings noch der Rahmen



Ja, das hat mich auch ne Weile ausgebremst


----------



## Rommos (2. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt. Habe evtl das gleiche vor. Mir fehlt allerdings noch der Rahmen



Da fehlt es bei mir auch - und unser Sohn ist 21, der passt gar nicht rein. Und Enkel ist nicht in Sicht (da darf er ruhig noch warten...)


----------



## Milan0 (2. Januar 2017)

Die "Genehmigung" ist bei mir da  
bin am Gebrauchtmarkt checken, aber da wird man nicht wirklich fündig... 
muss erst zum Frühjahr 18 fahren, von daher komplettiere ich weiter die Teileliste


----------



## köllefornia (2. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Die "Genehmigung" ist bei mir da
> bin am Gebrauchtmarkt checken, aber da wird man nicht wirklich fündig...
> muss erst zum Frühjahr 18 fahren, von daher komplettiere ich weiter die Teileliste



Den Gebrauchtmarkt habe ich auch einige Zeit beobachtet. Insgesamt recht wenig Angebote und noch zu erstaunlich hohen Kursen, sodass ich jetzt doch ein Neues gekauft habe.


----------



## Milan0 (2. Januar 2017)

darauf wird es wohl hinaus laufen...


----------



## .floe. (2. Januar 2017)

Ich kann da den Laden in Darmstadt (twenty inch) nur empfehlen. Habe letztendlich 1500€ für den aktuellsten Rahmen bezahlt. Super Kurs, finde ich!


----------



## µ_d (3. Januar 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ich kann da den Laden in Darmstadt (twenty inch) nur empfehlen. Habe letztendlich 1500€ für den aktuellsten Rahmen bezahlt. Super Kurs, finde ich!


Soweit ich weiß sind alle Vertragshändler Preisgebunden und dürfen da keine Sonderangebote machen. Deswegen kostet der Rahmen beim Händler um die Ecke meist genau so viel wie im Internet...


----------



## Rommos (3. Januar 2017)

µ_d schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind alle Vertragshändler Preisgebunden und dürfen da keine Sonderangebote machen. Deswegen kostet der Rahmen beim Händler um die Ecke meist genau so viel wie im Internet...



A bisserl was geht immer 

Gibt ja auch Zubehör, Anbauteile, Komponenten usw...


----------



## .floe. (3. Januar 2017)

Panel für hinten. Die Ausfräsungen sind optional. Gewicht 6mm HPL ca 1,1kg mit Ausfräsungen. 3mm Material ginge eventuell auch, wiegt dann die Hälfte. In 6mm Sperrholz (zB Betoplan) komme ich auf ca 0,6kg. Muss mal sehen, was wir hier haben.








> Soweit ich weiß sind alle Vertragshändler Preisgebunden und dürfen da keine Sonderangebote machen. Deswegen kostet der Rahmen beim Händler um die Ecke meist genau so viel wie im Internet...



Im Larry vs Harry OnlineShop liegt das Rahmenkit bei 1440€ ohne Shipping & Handling (aktuell 260€ glaube ich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (3. Januar 2017)

Ich kann es nicht abschätzen, aber würde es sich platzmäig ausgehen, dass man an das Panel hinten (also zum Fahrer hin) sowas wie ein "Handschuhfach" oder eine Box/Tasche/Ablagekorb befestigt? Einfach so für den Kleinkram wie Handy, Handschuhe.....

So wie es bei Rollern meist vorhanden ist....


----------



## köllefornia (3. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht abschätzen, aber würde es sich platzmäig ausgehen, dass man an das Panel hinten (also zum Fahrer hin) sowas wie ein "Handschuhfach" oder eine Box/Tasche/Ablagekorb befestigt? Einfach so für den Kleinkram wie Handy, Handschuhe.....
> 
> So wie es bei Rollern meist vorhanden ist....



Würde sowas in der Art integrieren:
http://www.fahrer-berlin.de/fahrer-panel-bags.html


----------



## Rommos (3. Januar 2017)

köllefornia schrieb:


> Würde sowas in der Art integrieren:
> http://www.fahrer-berlin.de/fahrer-panel-bags.html



Danke, genau das hab ich gesucht, hatte ich irgendwo gesehen und für sinnvoll erachtet


----------



## .floe. (3. Januar 2017)

köllefornia schrieb:


> Würde sowas in der Art integrieren:
> http://www.fahrer-berlin.de/fahrer-panel-bags.html



Ganz wunderbare Lösung! Das taugt auch für meine Zwecke! Danke! Bevor ich da am hinteren Panel was mache, wird das bestellt und montiert! Leider teuer


----------



## .floe. (3. Januar 2017)

Post war da 



 

Ich hatte noch ne RF Evolve Kurbel hier, die sollte eigentlich ans Bullitt. Aber dann war da auf einmal ne Turbine im Bikemarkt, unverschämt günstig 
Die Evolve sucht nun im Bikemarkt einen neuen Besitzer


----------



## Rommos (3. Januar 2017)

Was kommt schaltungstechnisch überhaupt dran - hab ich das überlesen 

Turbine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (3. Januar 2017)

1x11!


----------



## .floe. (3. Januar 2017)

So etwas wie die Fahrer-Taschen hab ich auch hier noch gefunden:

http://www.objectbags.com/

Etwas günstiger, wobei ich die Versandkosten nicht kenne. Aber nicht kurzfristig verfügbar. Mal angefragt.

Edit: Nach einem kurzen und netten eMail-Geschreibsel direkt mal eine bestellt  Ein paar Taschen ham sie wohl immer auf Lager. Parallel hab ich meinen Bikemarkt mal etwas befüllt


----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. Januar 2017)

Ein Freund von mir hat sich eine "Kopie" des Objekt Flagshipbag selbst genäht. Aber nicht nur aus Cordura sondern auch aus Lastwagenplane. Als Schnallen AustriAlpin Cobras. Sehr feine Sache und ich muss gestehen das ich schön öfters kurz davor war mir auch so eine zu nähen und meine Holzkiste zu demontieren.

Mach doch mal ein schönes Foto von Aufbau der nes Bullitts.


----------



## .floe. (4. Januar 2017)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein schönes Foto von Aufbau der nes Bullitts.



Am Wochenende.


----------



## Monolithic (4. Januar 2017)

Hab den Thread jetzt erst entdeckt - na endlich, kann ich da nur sagen.  Raw ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl, wenn ich mir den Lack von meinem Lastesel so ansehe. 

Wegen Kistenbau und Seitenteilen: nimm nicht zuviel Material. Hab mich lange beim cargobikeforum umgesehen und mich dann, wie viele Nutzer dort, für meine Kiste für 6mm Siebdruckplatte entschieden (Glattfilm war nicht zu kriegen). Sieht jetzt so aus; Bauanleitung findest du hier.


----------



## .floe. (4. Januar 2017)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Wegen Kistenbau und Seitenteilen: nimm nicht zuviel Material. Hab mich lange beim cargobikeforum umgesehen und mich dann, wie viele Nutzer dort, für meine Kiste für 6mm Siebdruckplatte entschieden (Glattfilm war nicht zu kriegen). Sieht jetzt so aus; Bauanleitung findest du hier.



Wow, riesige Kiste! Wäre mir einen Tick zu groß, schaut aber nach ner richtig professionellen Lösung aus  

Ich werde die Seitenteile etwa in der Größe der Original-Teile aus dem Hersteller-Kit fertigen. Die rückseitige Verkleidung übernimmt jetzt die "Object Original Pouch" und evtl zusätzlich eine kleinere feste Blende im oberen Bereich -> dort wo der Kindersitz sich abstützen wird. Vorlage wird die von @Bergaufbremser sein. 

@Bergaufbremser Hast du von deiner Compboard-Vorlage CAD Daten für mich? Würde mir das Zeichnen erleichtern


----------



## Monolithic (4. Januar 2017)

Kiste ist 65 cm breit, was ungefähr den Maßen des Canopy entspricht. Auf der geplanten Sitzbank sollen später mal zwei Kinder nebeneinander sitzen, damit ich auch mal den Kleinen + Kumpel transportieren kann.

Ich kann übrigens sehr empfehlen, das Kind rückwärts, mit Gesicht zum Fahrer zu transportieren. Vorallem wenn's noch ganz klein ist. Es kriegt weniger ins Gesicht, seies jetzt Staub, Wind, Insekten oder Regen, und unterwegs Papa oder Mama angucken zu können hat zumindest meinem immer sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## .floe. (4. Januar 2017)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Ich kann übrigens sehr empfehlen, das Kind rückwärts, mit Gesicht zum Fahrer zu transportieren. Vorallem wenn's noch ganz klein ist. Es kriegt weniger ins Gesicht, seies jetzt Staub, Wind, Insekten oder Regen, und unterwegs Papa oder Mama angucken zu können hat zumindest meinem immer sehr gut gefallen.



So ist der Plan. Das macht mir Mut


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. Januar 2017)

@.floe. 

Ich hoffe das ich nun den Mund nicht zu voll nehme. Aber ja die CAD Daten müsste ich noch haben. Die sind aber im Büro. Kann das noch etwas warten?


----------



## .floe. (5. Januar 2017)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> @.floe.
> 
> Ich hoffe das ich nun den Mund nicht zu voll nehme. Aber ja die CAD Daten müsste ich noch haben. Die sind aber im Büro. Kann das noch etwas warten?



Klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (6. Januar 2017)

Mehr gibts aktuell nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (6. Januar 2017)

Hm...das Rücklicht finde ich verbesserungswürdig:
http://shop.cinq5.de/C-Light
oder
https://www.nabendynamo.de/produkte/ruecklichter.html


----------



## .floe. (6. Januar 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Hm...das Rücklicht finde ich verbesserungswürdig:
> http://shop.cinq5.de/C-Light
> oder
> https://www.nabendynamo.de/produkte/ruecklichter.html



Mir zu teuer. Und das teure C-Light finde ich auch optisch fragwürdig. Klar, der Stahlbügel ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache, aber die Lichtanlage am Bullitt ist für mich eher ein Nice-To-Have, die Prioritäten liegen woanders.


----------



## köllefornia (6. Januar 2017)

Sieht sehr gut aus!
Hast du die Bodenplatte selbst gebaut, oder ist das die von Rad3? Und woher sind die schwarzen "Winkel" für die Seitenteile? Das suche ich noch

Sorry, zu spät gesehen, dass hast du ja bereits zu Beginn geschrieben mit dem Brett.


----------



## .floe. (6. Januar 2017)

köllefornia schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus!
> Hast du die Bodenplatte selbst gebaut, oder ist das die von Rad3? Und woher sind die schwarzen "Winkel" für die Seitenteile? Das suche ich noch



Ist das "Schutzdeck" von Rad3. Top Qualität! Die Winkel sind aus dem Befestigungskit der Original Seitenteile. Die hab ich separat über den Händler bekommen, waren aber mit 80€ sehr teuer!


----------



## nightwolf (7. Januar 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> (...) die Lichtanlage am Bullitt ist für mich eher ein Nice-To-Have (...)


'Sonst' ... also insbesondere wenn es sich um ein Fahrrad dreht, das ich selber im Alltag benutze, bin ich ein grosser Befuerworter von Nabendynamo-Anlagen. Allerdings gibts mittlerweile gibts auch USB-ladbare Frontscheinwerfer, was das Handling deutlich erleichtert (kann dann z. B. im Buero am Computer aufgeladen werden ... ich nutze in der Wohnung eine von den USB-Dosen, welche fuer das Laden der Smartphones des Weibsvolks reichlich vorhanden sind). Ich habe selber so einen fuers MTB. Damit kann ich dann morgens los auch wenn es noch dunkel ist.
Aber heute ist es doch etwas arg   frostig 

Sowas in der Art koennte fuer Dein Bullit ja im Prinzip auch vollkommen ausreichend sein.


----------



## .floe. (7. Januar 2017)

Im Prinzip ja. Die hier verbaute Lichtanlage mit Nabendynamo ist für mich auch Premiere (sonst fahr ich immer mit Akku-Licht), hab ich vorher noch nie gemacht. Da war sicher auch ein wenig die Lust am Ausprobieren die treibende Kraft


----------



## köllefornia (7. Januar 2017)

Habe auch einen nabendynamo dran, da das Rad inzwischen mein Alltagsrad geworden ist. 
Hatte am Anfang eine Akkuleuchte am Lenker, das geht jedoch nicht mit jeder Beladungshöhe / Kabine / Kindersitz, da diese sonst im Weg sind. Daher nun die Lampe vorne über dem Vorderrad.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Januar 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Klar, der Stahlbügel ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache, aber die Lichtanlage am Bullitt ist für mich eher ein Nice-To-Have, die Prioritäten liegen woanders.


Falls die Prioritäten zumindest bei sparsamem Einsatz schwerer Anbauteile liegen, könnte der Sattelclip was für dich sein.
Das Kabel durch die Stütze ins Sitzrohr und dann aus der Ablaufbohrung am Innenlager nach draußen oder wo auch immer das intern weiterführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (7. Januar 2017)

Ah nice, kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## Rommos (7. Januar 2017)

...oder das Brooks-Schild am Sattel entfernen und das Rücklicht dort befestigen, Lochabstand passt. Kabel durch die Stütze...

Den momentan montierte Halter hat das Schmuckstück definitiv nicht verdient


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...oder das Brooks-Schild am Sattel entfernen und das Rücklicht dort befestigen, Lochabstand passt. Kabel durch die Stütze...


Stimmt, das ist noch cleaner.  Hatte zwar den Brooks wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen, die Möglichkeit aber schon wieder vergessen gehabt.


----------



## Rommos (7. Januar 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist noch cleaner.  Hatte zwar den Brooks wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen, die Möglichkeit aber schon wieder vergessen gehabt.


Hier noch ein Bild...




.. einfach die Nieten vom Schild ausbohren, ggf. kleines Löchlein für das Kabel, ein paar kleine O-Ringe zwischen Sattel und Rücklicht (wegen Krümmung des Sattels) und feddich


----------



## .floe. (7. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...oder das Brooks-Schild am Sattel entfernen und das Rücklicht dort befestigen, Lochabstand passt. Kabel durch die Stütze...
> 
> Den momentan montierte Halter hat das Schmuckstück definitiv nicht verdient



 Aber der ist doch extra fürs Bullitt: https://framebuildersupply.com/products/bracket-for-supernova-e3-tail-light-large

Naja, die Brooks-Variante ist schon smarter


----------



## Rommos (7. Januar 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Aber der ist doch extra fürs Bullitt: https://framebuildersupply.com/products/bracket-for-supernova-e3-tail-light-large
> 
> Naja, die Brooks-Variante ist schon smarter


Boah, da verlangen die auch noch Geld dafür 

Ich hoffe, du hast das als Dreingabe bekommen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (7. Januar 2017)

Habe das Rücklicht recht weit unten angebracht, da fällt es wenn es aus ist erstmal nicht so auf und ist beim Rangieren des langen Gerätes ganz gut geschützt, jedenfalls bisher.


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. Januar 2017)

oder das hier:
https://www.manufactum.de/fahrradru...426776/68334&gclid=CL7Qt8LmsNECFTgo0wodlhgGJQ


----------



## .floe. (7. Januar 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> oder das hier:
> https://www.manufactum.de/fahrradru...426776/68334&gclid=CL7Qt8LmsNECFTgo0wodlhgGJQ





 

Hab keine Airstream 2.


----------



## Rommos (7. Januar 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 562482
> 
> Hab keine Airstream 2.


Airstream ist die Variante für dass Akkulicht, gibt es auch für Dynamo.

Funktioniert auch mit anderen Frontlichtern, allerdings dann ohne Standlicht, da haben die Supernova Frontleuchten den Speicher dafür....


----------



## .floe. (7. Januar 2017)

Ich bleibe erstmal bei meiner 08/15 Lösung. Der Halter für das Bumm-Rücklicht bleibt auch, bis ich weiß ob der Brooks zu meinem Hintern passt...vorher bohre ich da keine Nieten raus. Licht für vorne liegt schon in der Kiste, da kommt auch vorerst nix neu. Vorerst...man soll ja niemals nie sagen  Danke für die vielen Tips und Vorschläge!


----------



## Daniel110 (8. Januar 2017)

Für den Fall, dass dir der Cambium nicht passt und du doch noch die Befestigung an der Sattelstütze angehen möchtest, bietet SON noch eine (wenn auch überzogen teure) Lösung:





Vorteil gegenüber Supernova ist in meinen Augen die Befestigung ohne Gummistraps und das Standlicht ohne, dass man auch das Supernova Frontlicht montieren muss.


----------



## .floe. (8. Januar 2017)

Das ist übrigens ein sehr sehr schönes Rad @Daniel110


----------



## Altmetal (8. Januar 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Aber der ist doch extra fürs Bullitt: https://framebuildersupply.com/products/bracket-for-supernova-e3-tail-light-large
> 
> Naja, die Brooks-Variante ist schon smarter


An dem Halter sieht ein normales Rücklicht (AXA blueline, b&m Line Plus) meiner Meinung nach besser aus.



köllefornia schrieb:


> Habe das Rücklicht recht weit unten angebracht, da fällt es wenn es aus ist erstmal nicht so auf und ist beim Rangieren des langen Gerätes ganz gut geschützt, jedenfalls bisher.


 Ich finde, das hängt da ganz schön exponiert. Beim Rangieren macht das schnell "knack"


----------



## gpzmandel (8. Januar 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens ein sehr sehr schönes Rad @Daniel110


Das finde ich auch


----------



## Bergaufbremser (9. Januar 2017)

@.floe. 

Ich muss mich entschuldigen. Irgenwie muss mir das DWG abhanden gekommen sein als ich damals das ganze von PLN ins DWG exportierete im alten Büro. 
Das PLN habe ich noch. Nur bringt mir das nichts ohne ArchiCAD. Als alternative gibt es noch das PDF aber das hast du sicher schon aus dem Cargobikeforum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (9. Januar 2017)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> @.floe.
> 
> Ich muss mich entschuldigen. Irgenwie muss mir das DWG abhanden gekommen sein als ich damals das ganze von PLN ins DWG exportierete im alten Büro.
> Das PLN habe ich noch. Nur bringt mir das nichts ohne ArchiCAD. Als alternative gibt es noch das PDF aber das hast du sicher schon aus dem Cargobikeforum.



Kannst du mir die PLN mal schicken? Ich glaube, ich kenne jemanden, der Archicad nutzt. Die DWG könnte ich dann wieder jedem zur Verfügung stellen!

Was anderes noch @alle: Was spricht gegen 3mm Alucobond für die Seitenteile? Glaube, das könnte gerade steif genug sein. Zur Not könnte man innen noch 2 Streifen Irgendwas als Verstärkung aufschrauben/kleben...!?


----------



## Sven12345 (10. Januar 2017)

Beim durchsehen der Bilder von dem halbfertigen Bike fällt doch deutlich auf, wie knapp die Reifenfreiheit am Hinterrad ist.
Irgendwie beißt sich das etwas.
Der rennradmäßig schmale, fast filigrane Hinterbau passt irgendwie so gar nicht zu diesem fetten, schweren Bike...


----------



## Monolithic (10. Januar 2017)

Ja, mit dem Hinterbau haben sich LvH wirklich keinen Gefallen getan. Das kommt vermutlich davon, wenn man in Kopenhagen wohnt und alle Radwege aus babypopo-zartem Asphalt bestehen - da braucht man keine fetteren Reifen.

@.floe. 

Yeah, sieht nach Renn-Lastesel aus! 

Da krieg ich direkt Lust, meine altbacken daherkommende Karre ein bisschen zu tunen.


----------



## Rommos (10. Januar 2017)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Beim durchsehen der Bilder von dem halbfertigen Bike fällt doch deutlich auf, wie knapp die Reifenfreiheit am Hinterrad ist.
> Irgendwie beißt sich das etwas.
> Der rennradmäßig schmale, fast filigrane Hinterbau passt irgendwie so gar nicht zu diesem fetten, schweren Bike...



Da stehen sie mit dem Bullit aber nicht alleine , leider ist das bei fast allen Cargo-Rahmen so 

Irgendwie erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht , gerade in 26" gibt es doch schon lange breites Reifenmaterial....


----------



## Sven12345 (10. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Irgendwie erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht , gerade in 26" gibt es doch schon lange breites Reifenmaterial....



Ja genau, ich würde auch eine 40mm breite, steife Downhill-Felge + Big Apple mit 60mm fahren wollen.
Und für womöglich schlechtere Wegstrecke hat man die gesamte Auswahl des MTB-Sortiments...
Selbst für vorne gibt's (dank BMX) Reifen mit mehr als 55mm Breite mit vielen Profilen.


----------



## .floe. (10. Januar 2017)

Vorne ist ja Platz für dicke Pellen


----------



## Daniel110 (12. Januar 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens ein sehr sehr schönes Rad @Daniel110





gpzmandel schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch



Danke euch...

Ich bin gespannt wie es hier weiter geht! Wäre der Platz im Keller nicht schon bis auf den letzten Quadratzentimeter ausgereizt, dann wäre ein Bullitt definitiv ein heißer Anwärter für den noch verfügbaren Platz.

Gerade der Kindertransport geht mir mit Standardrädern ziemlich gegen den Strich und Anhänger mag ich auch nicht im Stadtverkehr.


----------



## .floe. (12. Januar 2017)

Daniel110 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie es hier weiter geht!



Ich auch  Nein, Spaß beiseite...gestern kam die Lieferung von ObjectBags, heute habe ich ne Papp-Schablone gefertigt für ein kleines Rear-Panel. Vorlage war die Datei von bergaufbremser, die ich zumindest mal in ner Archicad Demoversion öffnen konnte. Heute Abend die Schablone kurz ans Bullitt gehoben - passt leider nicht ganz, die Laschen mit den Bohrungen am Rahmen scheinen nicht ganz maßhaltig zu sein. Ich muss da noch ein paar Millimeter anpassen. Bevor ich hier aber die finale Fräs-Datei in die Produktion gebe, muss ich den Kindersitz nochmal aufs Rad montieren und eine endgültige Position für die Isofix-Halterung festlegen. Das wird mich Zeit und Nerven kosten, beides leider gerade Mangelware 

Von der Tasche und der Schablone kann ich mal ein paar Bilder machen...Kellerbilder! 
Nur heute nicht mehr, ich muss Schlaf nachholen. Die letzte Nacht hat uns der Kleine wach gehalten


----------



## köllefornia (12. Januar 2017)

Ja gerne von der Tasche. 
Suche da noch eine, in der man die schwere Kryptonite-Kette während der Fahrt verstauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (13. Januar 2017)

Die Taschen sitzen unten glücklicherweise nicht auf dem Rahmen auf. Ein Kettenschloss sollte also rein passen, ohne dass da was während der Fahrt klappert. BTW macht die Tasche nen robusten Eindruck, gewinnt aber sicher keinen Designpreis. Die Plastik-Trägerplatte schaut von vorne nicht so wertig aus, rückseitig ist sie mit Cordura verkleidet. Von der Tasche selbst mach ich gern nochmal Fotos in ausgebautem Zustand, mein Handy verträgt sich nicht gut mit dem Kellerlicht.










Das kleine Panel steht oben ganz schön über. Sieht blöd aus, aber so passt es zum original Bullitt-Kindersitz. Einfach mal nach Bildern googeln. Ich würds gerne an die Rahmenkontur anpassen, muss aber erst schauen, wie das mit unserem Auto-Kindersitz zusammenpasst.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (15. Januar 2017)

@.floe. 

Das mit den Massen ist so eine Sache. Daher steht auf dem PDF man müsse alles am Rahmen überprüfen. Denn gewisse Teile habe ich selbst nie gebaut und oder korrigiert. 
Meine Zeichnung bassiert auf Massen welche ich erhalten habe von anderen Bullit-fahrern.


----------



## .floe. (16. Januar 2017)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> @.floe.
> 
> Das mit den Massen ist so eine Sache. Daher steht auf dem PDF man müsse alles am Rahmen überprüfen. Denn gewisse Teile habe ich selbst nie gebaut und oder korrigiert.
> Meine Zeichnung bassiert auf Massen welche ich erhalten habe von anderen Bullit-fahrern.



Deswegen doch auch die Papp-Schablone  Sollte keine Kritik sein, bitte nur als Feedback verstehen  
Alle Maße, die sich bei mir als passend heraus gestellt haben, werde ich auch gesondert festhalten in einer Datei. Leider hat sich noch niemand gefunden, der mir die PLN wandeln kann


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. Januar 2017)

Ich habe es auch nicht so verstanden.  Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es vermutlich Fehler haben wird.


----------



## .floe. (24. Januar 2017)

Es klappt (glaube ich) 

Heute war "Hochzeit"!



 



 



 

Praxistest steht selbstverständlich noch aus, aber ich bin guter Dinge! Der Spannmechanismus drückt selbst bei verhältnismäßig wenig Kraft den Sitz satt auf das Schutzdeck  Ich kann das Bullitt sogar am Kindersitz hochheben! Kann also weitergehen. Nächster Schritt: Hinteres und seitliche Panels!


----------



## schraubenkopf (25. Januar 2017)

Für einen Säugling aber ganz schön aufrechte Sitzposition. Kann man das Teil noch nach vorne (hinten) neigen?
Meinen Kurzen haben wir erst ab 6 Monaten im Anhänger transportiert. Allerdings mit Hängematte, in der er schon recht flach drin liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. Januar 2017)

Das ist ja auch kein Säugling dem Sitz nach zu urteilen


----------



## schraubenkopf (25. Januar 2017)

Richtig, er ist noch ungeboren


----------



## µ_d (25. Januar 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Richtig, er ist noch ungeboren





.floe. schrieb:


> Sohnemann wird bald 1! Wieso?
> 
> 
> 
> Ach mann...am Bullitt muss ich unbedingt auch weiter machen...ich komm grad zu nix!!


----------



## .floe. (25. Januar 2017)

Das ist der Reboarder, den wir aktuell im Auto nutzen. Der Kleine ist schon recht früh aus der Babyschale rausgewachsen  Das Teil lässt sich neigen, 3 Positionen sind möglich. Im Auto lässt der Sitz sich auch vorwärts gerichtet montieren.

Der Mini wird im März 1 Jahr alt. Vielleicht klappts ja mit einer "Geburtstagsausfahrt"


----------



## schraubenkopf (25. Januar 2017)

Ah, dann hab ich das falsch interpretiert:



.floe. schrieb:


> Je näher dann der Geburtstermin meines Sohnes rückte, desto mehr begeistert war ich von der Idee, den Kleinen in so ne Kiste zu setzen und meine Feierabendrunden und Wochenend-Touren mit dem Nachwuchs zu teilen.


----------



## .floe. (26. Januar 2017)

Was spricht gegen Öffnungen in den Sidepanels?



 

Schablone mit Outline habe ich vorbereitet, wird dann noch angepasst falls nötig. Material wird dieses hier: Siebdruckplatte 6,5mm Film/Film


----------



## .floe. (26. Januar 2017)

Anprobe: Passt! Hinten muss es noch nen Tick niedriger, dann schauts noch besser aus. Das hintere kleine Panel ist gestern schon aus der CNC gehüpft


----------



## tobby88 (27. Januar 2017)

köllefornia schrieb:


> Habe das Rücklicht recht weit unten angebracht, da fällt es wenn es aus ist erstmal nicht so auf und ist beim Rangieren des langen Gerätes ganz gut geschützt, jedenfalls bisher.


Aber ist die Höhe dann nach der Straßenverkehrsordnung zulässig? Ich meine, es muss mind. 25cm über dem Boden sein - ist es das?


----------



## Bener (27. Januar 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Öffnungen in den Sidepanels?



Verklemmende Kinderhände??

Gibts da nicht sogar Normen? Entweder klein genug, dass keine Finger/Hände durchpassen, oder "zu" groß...


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Verklemmende Kinderhände??
> 
> Gibts da nicht sogar Normen? Entweder klein genug, dass keine Finger/Hände durchpassen, oder "zu" groß...


Guter Hinweis  
Wenn ein Arm durch passt ist es noch kritischer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (27. Januar 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Verklemmende Kinderhände??
> 
> Gibts da nicht sogar Normen? Entweder klein genug, dass keine Finger/Hände durchpassen, oder "zu" groß...



Richtig. Das mag aktuell noch kein Thema sein, aber wenn mal ein richtiger Sitz eingebaut wird...dann ist das ggf sogar gefährlich. Und Luft kommt durch. Schlecht, wenn mal ein Canopy kommt. Je mehr ich gestern und heut noch drüber nachgedacht habe, desto mehr tendiere ich in Richtung geschlossene Panels. Die von LvH werden sich schon was bei gedacht haben.

Material ist mal bestellt. Denke, nächste Woche ist zumindest mal die Box vorne fertig


----------



## Altmetal (27. Januar 2017)

tobby88 schrieb:


> Aber ist die Höhe dann nach der Straßenverkehrsordnung zulässig? Ich meine, es muss mind. 25cm über dem Boden sein - ist es das?


Bei Laufradgröße unter 24" (ETRTO 507mm) wird es knapp.


----------



## köllefornia (27. Januar 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Bei Laufradgröße unter 24" (ETRTO 507mm) wird es knapp.



Hinten ist ja ein 26" Rad drin, da sollte das locker passen, habe es aber nicht gemessen.


----------



## Altmetal (27. Januar 2017)

köllefornia schrieb:


> Hinten ist ja ein 26" Rad drin, da sollte das locker passen, habe es aber nicht gemessen.


Messen ist auch gar nicht notwendig. Eine nackte 26"-Felge hat einen Durchmesser von 559mm, dazu kommt noch der Reifen, der je nach Dimension 40-50mm hoch ist. 
Die Lampe sitzt mindestens auf Höhe der Achse. Jetzt kannste rechnen 
Ich finde die Position aus anderen Gründen nicht optimal - hohes Risiko der Beschädigung.


----------



## Sven12345 (30. Januar 2017)

Ich finde es ziemlich gefährlich, das Rücklicht (oder auch das Vorderlicht) neben den Reifen zu montieren.
Aus bestimmten Blickrichtungen sieht man das Licht nämlich einfach nicht....
Dann ist man Nachts (aus dieser Richtung) unsichtbar, als hätte man kein Licht an.


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2017)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich gefährlich, das Rücklicht (oder auch das Vorderlicht) neben den Reifen zu montieren.
> Aus bestimmten Blickrichtungen sieht man das Licht nämlich einfach nicht....
> Dann ist man Nachts (aus dieser Richtung) unsichtbar, als hätte man kein Licht an.


Darum ergänzt man das Licht durch Reflektoren an Rad und Kleidung (und ggf. Sicherheitsbeleuchtung). Ich bin niemals unsichtbar für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, auch dann nicht wenn ich komplett ohne Licht fahre(n würde).


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Darum ergänzt man das Licht durch Reflektoren an Rad und Kleidung (und ggf. Sicherheitsbeleuchtung). Ich bin niemals unsichtbar für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, auch dann nicht wenn ich komplett ohne Licht fahre(n würde).


Sage nie niemals...ein Sehschwacher/Blinder könnte dich ohne Licht nicht mehr sehen, aber wenn die Kette quietscht und die Ladung singt oder klappert können sie dich vielleicht hören. [emoji6] 

Das Rücklicht würde ich an der ungeschützten Stelle aber auch nicht montieren. Brauch nur jemand an der Ampel zu dicht auffahren ...


----------



## Milan0 (30. Januar 2017)

Welche Felge fährst du vorne? Ich habe derzeit ja auch ein Bullitt im Kopf und schau mich nach Teilen um. 
Meine Vorgabe wären klar 20", weiß!, geöst, keine Bremsflanke (oder zumindest lackiert)

Und eine Frage zum Rahmen. Ich hätte noch einen SLX Umwerfer für 34,9er Durchmesser daheim liegen. Oder brauche ich da einen anderen?


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sage nie niemals...ein Sehschwacher/Blinder könnte dich ohne Licht nicht mehr sehen, aber wenn die Kette quietscht und die Ladung singt oder klappert können sie dich vielleicht hören.


Gut, ich bin jetzt von Verkehrsteilnehmern ausgegangen, die mich fatal über den Haufen fahren könnten. Fußgänger müssen leider nicht mal sehbehindert sein, um eine Gefahr für Radfahrer zu sein. Aus leidiger Erfahrung bin ich da inzwischen fast noch umsichtiger, als bei Autofahrern.

Was den Schutz an dieser Position betrifft, habt ihr natürlich recht. Dreck/Wasser dürfte da auch eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (30. Januar 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Welche Felge fährst du vorne? Ich habe derzeit ja auch ein Bullitt im Kopf und schau mich nach Teilen um.
> Meine Vorgabe wären klar 20", weiß!, geöst, keine Bremsflanke (oder zumindest lackiert)
> 
> Und eine Frage zum Rahmen. Ich hätte noch einen SLX Umwerfer für 34,9er Durchmesser daheim liegen. Oder brauche ich da einen anderen?



Ich habe vorne eine Ryde Andra 40 Disc montiert. 20" in weiß dürfte schwer werden, auf die schnelle hab ich hier was gefunden:

http://www.elkdistribution.com/shop/dartmoor-rim-raider-20.html

Die aktuellen Bullitts haben eine Directmount-Aufnahme für Umwerfer.


----------



## Milan0 (30. Januar 2017)

ok damit kann ich schonmal was anfangen. Danke 

Ja habe ich mittlerweile auch rausgefunden. Wird wohl doch das alte Schaltungsgelumpe verkauft und auf 1x11 aufgebaut ...

Wie es halt immer ist mit Restekistenprojekte. Die bleibt im Regelfall doch mehr gefüllt als anfangs geplant


----------



## köllefornia (30. Januar 2017)

Bin letzten Endes bei der Position gelandet, da der bisherige Montageort ganz hinten am Schutzblech leider aufgrund der Länge und daher nur eingeschränkten Manövrierbatkeit mehrfach abgebrochen war. Dort hält es bisher gut.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre ja das Bullitt als mein Comuter und musste feststellen, dass man damit oftmals falsch eingeschätzt wird. 
Dies äussert sich zb beim Überhohlen da gehen sie davon aus das du 1. langsam bist und 2. deutlich kürzer. 
Aus diesem Grund hatte ich schon das eine oder andere unschöne Erlebniss. 

Dann das nächste Problem Rechtsvortritt. Durch das tiefe Frontlicht, wird man nicht gesehen oder auch wieder falsch eingeschätzt. Ich habe daher Seitenreflektoren so hoch wie möglich vorne an der Kiste montiert. 

Rücklicht halte ich jedoch auch für sehr wichtig und sollte möglichst hoch sein. Jeder der auch Auto fährt kann das bestätigen. Unten mag cool aussehen, ist aber der Sichtbarkeit abträglich.


----------



## Butze_MTB (4. Februar 2017)

Ich kann 3M Reflexionssticker sehr empfehlen. Geschickt angebracht, fallen die kaum auf. Gibt div. Sets bei Amz. Und Co. 
Ggf lässt man sich was vom Plottermann customizen an die Sidepanels.


----------



## dual-mdc (23. Februar 2017)

Schönes Thema
Ich Denke aktuell auch gerade über in Bullitt nach. Kann man das Bullitt als Vollwertiges Alltagsrad einsetzen? Derzeit nutze ich einen Cyclocrosser um meine 30Km Arbeitsweg zu absolvieren. Die Frage ist nur, benötige ich den Crosser dann noch, ist das Bullitt vl. doch etwas zu zäh? Vorteil vom Bullitt ist ganz klar das man auch mal größere Gegenstände mit nehmen kann. Ihr kennt das vl. auch, man Fährt mit seinem Auto in den Baumarkt, aber eigentlich liegt am ende doch nicht viel im Kofferraum...aber zu viel um mit zwei Packtaschen auszukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (23. Februar 2017)

Bei mir hat das Bullitt das Alltagsrad ersetzt. Fahre damit inzwischen auch täglich zur Arbeit, auf dem Hinweg mit Zwischenstopp beim Kindergarten, also zunächst mäßige Geschwindigkeit und dann etwas flotter weiter. Insgesamt jedoch nur ca. 20km hin und zurück, das ist mit ca. 20km/h im Schnitt gut machbar, ohne dass man zu fertig wäre, jedenfalls im Flachland mit mäßigen Steigungen. Sobald Berge / Hügel ins Spiel kommen ist es allerdings dtl. langsamer. Es macht wirklich Spaß damit zu fahren, irgendwie läuft es einfach gut, wahrscheinlich durch die Länge. Und ich habe aus Dämpfungsgründen für die Kleinen Passagiere die dicksten Big Apple drauf, die passen. Da sollte also mit anderen Reifen auch noch mehr Geschwindigkeit drin sein. 
Hatte ich so nicht erwartet, aber voll alltagstauglich.


----------



## Cycliste17 (27. Februar 2017)

Mit mehr Reifenfreiheit  für das Hinterrad werden sich die Leute von LvH sicherlich schon beschäftigt haben. Das Problem sind die Kurbeln, die dann an den Streben nicht mehr vorbeikommen. Jetzt könnte man den Querschnitt der Streben verändern wie beim MTB, also mehr hochoval. Das würde aber zu weniger Steifigkeit führen. Die gehen ja immer vom beladenen Zustand aus. Andere Kurbeln wie zB MTB-Kurbel für Boost oder Fatbike wären eine Lösung.


----------



## Sven12345 (27. Februar 2017)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte man den Querschnitt der Streben verändern wie beim MTB, also mehr hochoval. Das würde aber zu weniger Steifigkeit führen.



Werden beim Bullitt eigentlich Rennrad-Kurbeln verwendet?
Die haben einen ganz anderen Q-Faktor, als MTB-Kurbeln und verwenden zudem ein 68mm schmales Tretlager...

Ansonsten würde mich das wundern, dass beim Bullitt nicht mehr Reifenfreiheit geht.

Mein Stadtrad hat ne "normale" MTB-Kurbel und Reifenfreiheit für 50mm Reifen + Schutzblech,
und da geht es bei weitem noch nicht eng zu. Selbst 50mm Reifen mit groben stollen gehen.
Und das ohne die Kettenstreben großartig "hochoval" drücken zu müssen.

Am Mountainbike haben es einige Hersteller an Hardtails geschafft, bis zu 2,8" (70mm) breite Reifen unterzubringen,
und das OHNE Boost-Kurbel, mit ganz normalem 73mm breitem Tretlager.
Und die Kettenstreben bzw. die Hinterbauten an Hardtail MTBs sind jetzt im allgemeinen
auch nicht als super weich und unangenehm flexibel verschrien...

Grüße
Sven


----------



## Cycliste17 (27. Februar 2017)

Auf dem Hardtail ist ja auch nicht soviel Gewicht wie auf dem Bullitt. 24kg Bullitt + 100kg Zuladung+ Gewicht vom Fahrer ist ne Menge. Mit E-Antrieb kannst nochmal über 20kg dazurechnen.


----------



## Sven12345 (27. Februar 2017)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Auf dem Hardtail ist ja auch nicht soviel Gewicht wie auf dem Bullitt.



Dann schau dir Mountainbike-Tandems an. Die sind auch schwer bzw. hoch belastet und bringen dicke Reifen unter...


----------



## Cycliste17 (27. Februar 2017)

Tja, dann weiß ich auch nicht warum die Konstrukteure das so gemacht haben. Vielleicht auch, um das Bullitt in mehreren Entwicklungsstufen zu verkaufen. Machen die anderen Radhersteller ja auch. Es waren auch nur Vermutungen von mir, warum man den Rahmen hinten nicht für breite Reifen baut.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (28. Februar 2017)

So wie das Bullitt jetzt ist, kann man eine Rennradkurbel montieren. Gerade in Holland gibt es anscheinend ein Bedürfniss für die Kombo RR-Kurbel und 28" Räder.

Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen und hätte lieber einen etwas fetteren Reifen hinten. Denn das Bullitt ist ao was von hart.


----------



## Rommos (28. Februar 2017)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> So wie das Bullitt jetzt ist, kann man eine Rennradkurbel montieren. Gerade in Holland gibt es anscheinend ein Bedürfniss für die Kombo RR-Kurbel und 28" Räder.
> 
> Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen und hätte lieber einen etwas fetteren Reifen hinten. Denn das Bullitt ist ao was von hart.



Das kommt wohl einfach aus dem Bike-Messenger-Bezug...an sich graust es mir bei der Vorstellung mit ca. 180 kg auf einer 37-40mm Pelle über einen Randstein zu fahren...


----------



## Cycliste17 (28. Februar 2017)

Holland ist erstens eine Fahrradnation und zweitens flach. Der einzige Widerstand ist dort der Wind. Man kann also eine Rennradkurbel einbauen. Die Wege sind überwiegend sicherlich fahrradfreundlich, also warum breite Reifen? Dänemark hat auch super Radwege, vor einigen Jahren war ich mit dem Radl und meiner besseren Hälfte dort. Mit Gepäck und Zelt auf den Bikes gabs keine Probleme mit 37mm Reifen.


----------



## Milan0 (3. März 2017)

Ich bin ja auch derzeit am planen, was das eigene Bullitt angeht.

Weiß hier jemand, wie der originale Sitz befestigt wird? Kann man den auch mit dem Deck von rad3 montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (4. März 2017)

Sollte auch mit anderen Ladeflächen gehen:
https://www.bicyclejunction.co.nz/products/bullitt-foldable-seat


----------



## un1e4shed (4. März 2017)

wann geht's denn mit dem Aufbau mal weiter?


----------



## .floe. (6. März 2017)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> wann geht's denn mit dem Aufbau mal weiter?





Ich habe momentan keine Zeit übrig. Seit ein paar Wochen gehts auf der Baustelle rund, und das bisschen freie Zeit zwischen Arbeit und Hausbau nimmt die Familie in Anspruch.


----------



## Rommos (6. März 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan keine Zeit übrig. Seit ein paar Wochen gehts auf der Baustelle rund, und das bisschen freie Zeit zwischen Arbeit und Hausbau nimmt die Familie in Anspruch.





Familie ist wichtiger als Hobby - andersrum bleibt dann irgendwann nur das Hobby....


----------



## Milan0 (6. März 2017)

dafür bestelle ich evlt demnächst einen RAW Rahmen


----------



## gpzmandel (25. März 2017)

Hallo Flo heute habe ich an dich gedacht mit deinem tollen Aufbau hier und dem Virus Lastenrad zu fahren. Bin dem heute auch erliegen zum ersten mal das Bullitt Probegefahren macht richtig Spaß. 








 
Mein Sohn hatte auch seinen Spaß. 
Gruß Maik und hoffe das es hier mal bald weiter geht mit dem Aufbau. Aber kann auch deinen Stress mit dem neuen Zuwachs und Hausbau verstehen.


----------



## .floe. (1. April 2017)

Hi.

Bevor ich jetzt was falsches oder zu wenig bestelle: Ich will die Lichtanlage montieren...vorne und hinten B&M, SP Nady. Rausgesucht hab ich von B&M das 2,1m lange zweiadrige Verbindungskabel. Brauche ich da noch Flachstecker? Die Verbindungen würde ich dann mit Schrumpfschlauch(?) isolieren..

Und zu den Bremsen: Magura MT4, 203/180mm. Gabel und Rahmen IS2000 -> QM5 und QM41 sollten passen, richtig?

Leitung bei ner Magura kürzen bekomme ich hin...für vorne muss ich aber die komplette Leitung wechseln. Ist das besonders kompliziert am Bremssattel? Befüllen und Entlüften würde ich machen lassen, aber ich könnte das System zumindest mal fertig zusammenbauen.

Der Larsen TT in 1.95 passt übrigens...da ist sogar noch Platz


----------



## .floe. (1. April 2017)

Es macht keinen Spaß beim Bullitt die Lenkung einzustellen. Mein Wunsch wäre ein gleicher Lenkeinschlag links-rechts OHNE dass der Vorderreifen an der Lenkstange schleift  Part 1 (Lenkeinschlag einstellen) ist einfach, aber der Rest scheint unmöglich. Stelle ich bei geradem Lenker das VR gerade, über die Justiermöglichkeit unter dem Rahmen (dort wo die Lenkstange geklemmt wird), dann schleift das VR, egal wie ich die Stange drehe! Wie ist denn das bei den Bullitts, die als Komplettrad ausgeliefert werden??


----------



## .floe. (1. April 2017)

Ach mist...jetzt weiß ich, warum die MT4 so günstig war. 0° Leitungsabgang statt üblicherweise 90° bzw verstellbar  Natürlich hab ich die falsche 2,5m Leitung gekauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altmetal (1. April 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Bevor ich jetzt was falsches oder zu wenig bestelle: Ich will die Lichtanlage montieren...vorne und hinten B&M, SP Nady. Rausgesucht hab ich von B&M das 2,1m lange zweiadrige Verbindungskabel. Brauche ich da noch Flachstecker? Die Verbindungen würde ich dann mit Schrumpfschlauch(?) isolieren..


Flachstecker (2,8 mm) brauchst du für den Anschluss des Rücklichtkabels an den Scheinwerfer. Eventuell liegen schon welche bei. Ansonstenim Baumarkt, Autoteilehandel besorgen. Viele b&m-Rücklichter können per Steckverbinder oder direkt angeklemmtem Kabel angeschlossen werden. Schrumpfschlauch zum isolieren ist immer gut. Für den Anschluss des Scheinwerfers an den Dynamo sollte ein passender Stecker zum Lieferumfang des Dynamo gehören.


----------



## .floe. (2. April 2017)

Ok...Kabel an Dynamo hab ich schon erledigt, das war einfach. Leider ist beim Shutter Precision nirgends angegeben, welcher Kontakt für die Masse vorgesehen ist. Licht vorne geht, Kabel für hinten ist bestellt


----------



## Bener (2. April 2017)

Ist die Polung nicht eigentlich egal weil Wechselstrom?


----------



## .floe. (2. April 2017)

Kenn ich mich nicht mit aus. Die Kabel sind halt markiert, vermutlich nicht ohne Grund


----------



## Balkanbiker (2. April 2017)

Bei meinen Lichtanlagen mit SON Dynamos und B&M Lichtern ist der Anschluss egal.
Wenn's doch nicht funktioniert, einfach Flachstecker anders rum anschließen.


----------



## hansano (2. April 2017)

Ich verwende immer Zwillingslitze. Den Rahmen als Leiter zu verwenden ist suboptimal.
Material findet sich bei alten Ladegeräten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altmetal (3. April 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Kenn ich mich nicht mit aus. Die Kabel sind halt markiert, vermutlich nicht ohne Grund


Das markierte Kabel ist für Masse vorgesehen.


----------



## schraubenkopf (3. April 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Ist die Polung nicht eigentlich egal weil Wechselstrom?


Nicht wenn ein Massekontakt zum Rahmen besteht. Ich weiß jedoch nicht, wie die ganzen Hersteller das handhaben. Viele Rücklichter kenne ich z.b. noch mit dem doppelten Massekontakt (Befestigungsschraube und Leitung).


----------



## .floe. (3. April 2017)

Kleines Update: Heute kam noch einmal Holz für die Seitenpanels. Die wären eigentlich schon fertig, aber es gab einen kleinen Unfall bzw Bedienungsfehler an der CNC und so hat eins der Teile einen Schönheitsfehler...
Wir machen das also nochmal 
Theoretisch hätte ich dann 2 Seiten übrig, die gebe ich gerne her. Wer mit ner Macke im Holz leben kann, oder die Dinger ggf lackieren möchte, der darf sich gern melden...klappt alles, vorausgesetzt die beiden neuen Seiten kommen ohne Fehler aus der CNC!


----------



## Rommos (3. April 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Heute kam noch einmal Holz für die Seitenpanels. Die wären eigentlich schon fertig, aber es gab einen kleinen Unfall bzw Bedienungsfehler an der CNC und so hat eins der Teile einen Schönheitsfehler...
> Wir machen das also nochmal
> Theoretisch hätte ich dann 2 Seiten übrig, die gebe ich gerne her. Wer mit ner Macke im Holz leben kann, oder die Dinger ggf lackieren möchte, der darf sich gern melden...klappt alles, vorausgesetzt die beiden neuen Seiten kommen ohne Fehler aus der CNC!


Freut mich sowas zu lesen  kann so kleine Missgeschicke auch ganz schwer ertragen, auch wenn andere sagen "komm, sieht man doch kaum usw." Aber ich weiß und sehe es - geht einfach nicht


----------



## nollak (4. April 2017)

So ich geselle mich auch mal dazu. Die Idee vom Lastrad hapert bei mir zwar momentan noch am Abstellplatz aber den Aufbau schaue ich mir mal weiter mit an. Das Bullit hat einfach was und der Rahmen in Raw sieht echt geil aus.


----------



## .floe. (4. April 2017)

Jaja, Thema Abstellplatz...sobald die Kiste fertig ist, wird die erste Fahrt zum neuen Eigenheim gehen...da ist gerade wieder Platz in der Garage, nachdem wir letzte Woche einen 10 Kubik Container gefüllt haben 

Platz sollte man auch für den Aufbau einplanen. Mich nervt es schon ziemlich, dass ich das Riesending in unserem überfüllten Keller zusammenschrauben muss. Ich bin echt froh, wenn ich ab nächstem Jahr eine grooße Garage mit ordentlicher Werkstatt zur Verfügung habe!

Am Wochenende konnte ich im Haus nix arbeiten, dafür weiter am Bullitt schrauben...ich warte noch auf 2 Pakete, dann ist der letzte Kleinkram für den Aufbau da. Ich hoffe, die Magura macht mir keinen Strich durch die Rechnung...Daumen drücken, dass die neu bestellte Leitung passt!


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2017)

Ich bin weiter gespannt. Das Thema Hauskauf für den Abstellplatz des Bullits war bei uns auch schon auf dem Tisch 

Bei mir wird es auch ein RAW Rahmen


----------



## nollak (4. April 2017)

Naja Hauskauf zwecks Abstellplatz steht grad nicht zur Debatte, da eigentlich der Plan ist nochmal was südlicher zu ziehen. Aber unseren Vermietern und Mitmietern zu erklären das der Radschuppen jetzt mit nem Bullit belegt wäre stell ich mir halt auch schwierig vor.

Das Keller Problem kenne ich, selbigen habe ich gestern mal etwas umgestellt nachdem da jetzt auch noch ein Dachzelt platz haben muss.

@.floe. Öhm 10 Kubik im neuen Eigenheim? Ich hoffe vom renovieren.

Raw geht immer!


----------



## Sven12345 (4. April 2017)

Schon mal an ein https://www.douze-cycles.com/ gedacht?
Das kann man zwecks Lagerung in der Mitte teilen.


----------



## köllefornia (4. April 2017)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Schon mal an ein https://www.douze-cycles.com/ gedacht?
> Das kann man zwecks Lagerung in der Mitte teilen.



Das Teilen dauert allerdings schon Minuten und scheint bei häufigem Gebrauch gerade im Alltag nicht praktikabel. Für Urlaubsfahrten mit dem Auto vielleicht eine gute Lösung.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2017)

Außerdem ist es nicht so schön wie ein Bullitt


----------



## .floe. (4. April 2017)

nollak schrieb:


> Öhm 10 Kubik im neuen Eigenheim? Ich hoffe vom renovieren.



Vom Sanieren. Fliesen, Strohmatten, Putz, Bodenbeläge, ... 10 Kubik sind schneller voll als man denkt. Waren fast 3 Tonnen Material. Wird nicht der einzige Container bleiben. Morgen laufen wir noch einmal mit dem Statiker durchs Haus, dann fallen bald Wände


----------



## nollak (4. April 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Vom Sanieren. Fliesen, Strohmatten, Putz, Bodenbeläge, ... 10 Kubik sind schneller voll als man denkt. Waren fast 3 Tonnen Material. Wird nicht der einzige Container bleiben. Morgen laufen wir noch einmal mit dem Statiker durchs Haus, dann fallen bald Wände



Joa war nur erst verwirrt weil ich erst dachte die kämen aus dem alten Keller  Aber dabei ist das definitiv berechtigt wenn ich überlege was ich mit meinem Dad damals an Fließen und Putz raugetragen habe als wir nur nen kleines Bad neu gemacht haben.

Abtransport ginge ja auch mitm Bullit nur eben langsamer


----------



## .floe. (5. April 2017)

Ich geh später noch Griffe montieren und kucken ob der Reifen passt 






Griffe, Bremsleitung, Adapter, Schrumpfschlauch, Litze und Flachstecker. Alles da! Jetzt nur noch fertig bauen 

Die Seitenpanels hüpfen morgen aus der CNC!

Edit: Puh, sehr eng:





Der Reifen sitzt nicht 100% top auf der Felge, schlägt 1x pro Umdrehung gaaanz leicht aus...dann gibts ne feine Berührung mit der Strebe. Ich teste das mal ein paar Kilometer, lasse den Reifen erstmal drauf. Aber krass, extrem viel mehr Volumen als der andere Larsen TT 1,95.
Ein 26x2.0er Reifen mit wenig Profil oder ein Slick geht auf jeden Fall rein.


----------



## .floe. (6. April 2017)




----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2017)

Oha, bin ja gespannt, in meins soll ein Big Apple 26x2.0


----------



## .floe. (6. April 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Oha, bin ja gespannt, in meins soll ein Big Apple 26x2.0



Passt bestimmt. Wann kommt dein Rahmen? Wie wird er aufgebaut?


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2017)

Rahmen dauert noch. Warte noch bis jemand zweites im Shop einen mitbestellt, dann teilen wir uns die Versandkosten. 

Aufbau erstmal aus Restekiste 
2x9 SLX 
Raw Rahmen, weiße Felgen Rest schwarz


----------



## .floe. (6. April 2017)

Mal über twenty inch Darmstadt angefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (6. April 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Oha, bin ja gespannt, in meins soll ein Big Apple 26x2.0



Den fahre ich auch, passt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2017)

Habe hier einen Localdealer und da kaufe ich ihn auch. Habe noch Zeit bis das Kind (aka der Grund für den Kauf ) da ist


----------



## .floe. (6. April 2017)




----------



## .floe. (7. April 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich die Bremsen nicht selbst einstellen, befüllen, entlüften etc...kein passendes Werkzeug vorhanden, keine Erfahrung mit Maguras, und eigentlich hab ich auch nicht so Lust, und wenig Zeit. Hab heute mal bei zwei Läden hier im Ort angefragt. Einer wollte nicht, weil ein Cargobike nicht in den Montageständer passt. Der zweite Laden wollte fürs entlüften der HR Bremse 49€, und für die vordere nochmal 39€ haben...da war noch keine Rede von befüllen und ggf Leitung kürzen etc...deswegen mal den Aufwand auf circa 120€ geschätzt  WTF???? Ich habe durchaus Respekt vor dem Handwerk, keine Frage...aber irgendwo hörts auf. 
Ich habe heute abend die Leitung hinten gekürzt, und vorne ne neue Leitung eingebaut. Magura Service Kit ist bestellt, dann wird halt selbst befüllt und entlüftet! Auch wenn es mich ggf Nerven und Zeit kostet 

Andere Sache: Lötet man die Flachstecker an die Lichtkabel-Litze? Oder wird üblicherweise nur geklemmt? Von B&M gibts übrigens ein 2,xm langes und vorkonfektioniertes Kabel zu kaufen...das reicht beim Bullitt nicht vom Frontscheinwerfer bis zum Rücklicht! 
Die 2,5m lange Bremsleitung von Magura reicht für vorne, wer den Speedlifter nutzt, müsste die Leitung wohl nicht mal kürzen.

Nächstes Wochenende ist das Rad fertig


----------



## .floe. (8. April 2017)

So ein Lichtkabel macht ein Rad nicht unbedingt schöner, wenn mans nicht im Rahmen verlegen kann..


----------



## MrGrey (9. April 2017)

Die Flachstecker werden normalerweise nur gecrimpt und dann Schrumpfschlauch drüber. Von SON gibt es auch ein Koaxialkabel als Meterware. Das ist komplett schwarz und rund - da sieht etwas besser aus als das BUMM Kabel. Manche Leute verlegen das Kabel auch durch einen schwarzen Schlauch. Die Befestigung mit Kabelbinder hat den Nachteil, dass das Kabel nicht immer gespannt bleibt ...  von daher ist in langen Windungen wickeln meist besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (9. April 2017)

Hm, hab gestern gecrimpt plus drübergelötet plus Schrumpfschlauch plus um die Bremsleitung gewickelt plus gesichert mit Kabelbindern 
Es funktioniert, ist optisch okay...nur das Standlicht am Rücklicht nervt, weils einfach weiterleuchtet wenn noch genug Ladung da ist. Lässt sich leider nicht ausschalten 
Die Sidepanels sind geschliffen und geölt, werden vermutlich Mittwoch dann montiert  Bis dahin ist bestimmt auch das Entlüftungsset da.


----------



## MrGrey (9. April 2017)

Zusätzlich gelötet schadet sicher nicht. Das Rücklicht von Supernova hat kein eigenes Standlicht (das bezieht den Stand-Strom vom Supernova Front-Scheinwerfer). Wenn man es mit einer B&M Lampe betreibt, hat es garkein Standlicht .. aber garkein Standlicht ist vllt auch wieder doof.


----------



## herrundmeister (9. April 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Hm, hab gestern gecrimpt plus drübergelötet plus Schrumpfschlauch plus um die Bremsleitung gewickelt plus gesichert mit Kabelbindern
> Es funktioniert, ist optisch okay...nur das Standlicht am Rücklicht nervt, weils einfach weiterleuchtet wenn noch genug Ladung da ist. Lässt sich leider nicht ausschalten
> Die Sidepanels sind geschliffen und geölt, werden vermutlich Mittwoch dann montiert  Bis dahin ist bestimmt auch das Entlüftungsset da.


Kannst Du das Problem mit dem Standlicht erkälten,. Ist doch gerade an so ne Truppentransporter wichtig gesehen zu werden. Oder nervt es Dich wenn es im Radkeller noch "nachleuchtet"

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## .floe. (9. April 2017)

Ein echtes Problem ist das ja nicht. Soweit ich weiß, bezieht die Rückleuchte den Standstromsaft auch vom Frontscheinwerfer. Vorne lässt sich der Kreis aber unterbrechen, die Frontleuchte leuchtet dann nicht mehr, obwohl noch Saft da ist. Das Rücklicht kümmerts nicht, es saugt den Speicher der Frontleuchte dann einfach leer. Gewöhnungssache, das kleine rote Licht, wenn ich die Tür zu mache  Gestern hab ich mich nur kurz gefragt, ob das alles so richtig ist oder ob ich irgendwo was falsch verdrahtet habe.

Standlicht, sowohl vorne als auch hinten, ist schon klasse!


----------



## hansano (9. April 2017)

MrGrey schrieb:


> Zusätzlich gelötet schadet sicher nicht.


Doch. Der Übergang von der verlöteten Kupferseele zur flexiblen Teil bricht bei mechanischer Belastung. Crimpen allein ist da besser.


----------



## Balkanbiker (12. April 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Lötet man die Flachstecker an die Lichtkabel-Litze?


Ich empfehle folgende Lektüre:
https://www.nabendynamo.de/service/pdf/kabelverarbeitung_2012-11.pdf


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. April 2017)

120 ist doch ganz ok. Ich würde mehr verlangen wenn ich Hand an eine Magura anlegen müsste 
Mal ganz im ernst. Leitungen neu verlegen und entlüften dauert nunmal. 

Aber ich findes es super das es weiter geht.


----------



## .floe. (16. April 2017)

Na denn mal Status-Update. Bei der HR Bremse war nach dem Kürzen der Leitung kein Entlüften mehr nötig. Vorne lief es eigentlich so wie immer, wenn ich das erste mal ein mir noch unbekanntes System entlüfte...hinterher ist man immer schlauer und beim nächsten mal läuft es besser 
Ich hab gestern noch die Sidepanels montiert und wäre mit der Montage erstmal fertig! Probefahrt steht noch aus, und selbstverständlich muss ich noch Schaltung, Sitzposition, Lenker etc final einstellen...aber ich werde spätestens nächstes Wochenende die Kiste in ihre neue Heimat überführen! Aktuell steht da noch alles voll  die Arbeit von 2 Tagen:





Frohe Ostern euch allen!


----------



## -zor- (16. April 2017)

sch... das sieht nach Arbeit aus 

da macht doch Bike basteln mehr spaß oder 

dann mach mal bitte finale Bilder...!


----------



## Milan0 (3. Mai 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Spaß beim Bullitt die Lenkung einzustellen. Mein Wunsch wäre ein gleicher Lenkeinschlag links-rechts OHNE dass der Vorderreifen an der Lenkstange schleift  Part 1 (Lenkeinschlag einstellen) ist einfach, aber der Rest scheint unmöglich. Stelle ich bei geradem Lenker das VR gerade, über die Justiermöglichkeit unter dem Rahmen (dort wo die Lenkstange geklemmt wird), dann schleift das VR, egal wie ich die Stange drehe! Wie ist denn das bei den Bullitts, die als Komplettrad ausgeliefert werden??



Habe ich jetzt erst gelesen. Du kannst, wenn du es nicht schon weißt, den Anschlag einstellen. Dann schleift das Rad nicht an der Lenkstange. Zwischen ersten und zweitem Gelenk, von der Lenkstange aus, sind so zwei Schrauben mit runden Köpfen. Die kannst du etwas rausschrauben und mit der Mutter auf der anderen Seite wieder kontern.

Ich habe den Lenker gerade gestellt, das erste Gelenk dann 90° dazu. Dann kannst du die Lenkstange nach vorne mit 2 4mm Inbusschrauben in der Länge und Drehung verstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (3. Mai 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt erst gelesen. Du kannst, wenn du es nicht schon weißt, den Anschlag einstellen. Dann schleift das Rad nicht an der Lenkstange. Zwischen ersten und zweitem Gelenk, von der Lenkstange aus, sind so zwei Schrauben mit runden Köpfen. Die kannst du etwas rausschrauben und mit der Mutter auf der anderen Seite wieder kontern.
> 
> Ich habe den Lenker gerade gestellt, das erste Gelenk dann 90° dazu. Dann kannst du die Lenkstange nach vorne mit 2 4mm Inbusschrauben in der Länge und Drehung verstellen.



Ist dein Lenkausschlag links-rechts gleich?


----------



## Milan0 (3. Mai 2017)

Vom Gefühl her ja. Muss ich mal genauer anschauen. Habe es aber gestern nur schnell zusammengesteckt und bin bisschen im Hof rumgerollt. Die endgültige Feinjustierung kommt erst noch.


----------



## .floe. (3. Mai 2017)

Auch für @Milan0 

So schaut die Kiste aus: Rad3 Schutzdeck, Seitenpanels aus dem gleichen Material. Backpanel und Isofix Halteplatte aus diesem
gepressten HPL Zeugs.


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2017)

Muss mich korregieren. Lenkeinschlag ist nicht gleich. Das kann ja aber auch nicht funktionieren. Habe es jetzt aber für mich passend eingestellt und lasse das jetzt erstmal so.

Das Gelenk unter der Lenkstange bei geradem Vorderrad 90°
Die Lenkstange parallel zur Ladefläche seitlich gesehen
Die Ecke vorne gerade noch innerhalb der Rahmenbreite

Am Ende noch ganz leicht die Anschlagsschraube rausgedreht. Mal sehen wie das ganze dann mit Schutzblechen funktioniert. Das Problem hast du aber ja nicht.

Wie hast du die Lichtkabel verlegt? Wenn man die Bohrungen in der Vordergabel etwas vergrößert, könnte man vom Dynamo zur Lampe in der Gabel verlegen. Von da aus dann an der Bremsleitung weiter, oder?
Hinten muss ich dann schauen.


----------



## .floe. (5. Mai 2017)

Ja, geht an der Bremsleitung entlang.


----------



## alexgrimm (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo .floe.

Sehr schöne SidePanels hast du gefertig - Ähnliches plane ich auch. Mein Bullitt lässt noch immer auf sich warten, aber die alternative HoneyComb-Board-Lösung von Rad3 ist schon bei meinem Händler. Du hast auch schon mal eine Zeichnung eines Eigenbau-Panels mit Lüftungsschlitzen gepostet - wärst du unter Umständen bereit die Zeichnung als Download zu Verfügung zu stellen? Dass wäre extrem cool! Mir gine es eigentlich nur um die außen Abmessungen und die Winkel der Vorder- und Oberkante.

...und weißt du ob man die Befestigungsteile extra bestellen kann oder hast du diese auch selbst gemacht?

Besten Dank


----------



## .floe. (16. Mai 2017)

Hi,

die Befestigungen hab ich über meinen Händler bekommen - sind aus dem original Kit und leider sehr teuer. Die CAD Datei für die Panels kann ich dir schicken...wie gesagt nicht perfekt, aber es passt. Datei hab ich auf Arbeit, kümmere ich mich morgen drum.


----------



## alexgrimm (17. Mai 2017)

hi, danke für deine Info. Mein Händler sagte mir, dass diese Befestigungslaschen (o.w.a.immer) nicht extra zu bestellen sind. Du hast diese sehrwohl bekommen?


----------



## .floe. (17. Mai 2017)

Frag mal nach bei twentyinch in Darmstadt:

http://www.cargobike-darmstadt.de/

Glaube 90€ war der Preis.

Und ja, das mit der Datei hab ich vergessen...muss ich morgen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexgrimm (17. Mai 2017)

Habe ich schon gemacht - danke! und kein Stress wegen der Datei!


----------



## Milan0 (18. Mai 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich der Kauf der Seidepanels. Hast die Befestigungen dabei, eine Rückwand und eine Wasserdichte Plane oben drauf. 
Alles bestens passend für das Bullitt


----------



## alexgrimm (25. Mai 2017)

@.floe. // Ich möchte gerne auf dein Angebot zurückkommen - du meintest, du könntest mir deinen Schnittplan der Sidepanels zur Verfügung stellen?

Besten Dank


----------



## .floe. (25. Mai 2017)

Bitte schick mir deine eMail-Adresse per PN, dann sende ich dir die Datei.


----------



## .floe. (25. Mai 2017)

Vatertagsausfahrt


----------



## Bener (25. Mai 2017)

Wer hat den Längsten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (25. Mai 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Vatertagsausfahrt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 607925


Klasse, da bist du bestimmt der Biertransport. Ach ich möchte auch so ein schönes Bullit. Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## .floe. (25. Mai 2017)

Das war zu spontan, Bier hab ich nicht transportiert  Dafür aber alles, was dann von anderen nicht gern selbst getragen werden wollte..Rucksäcke, Spielsachen, Kinderroller, Picknickdecken etc...so war die erste echte Tour zumindest mal keine Leerfahrt  
Cockpit und Sitzposition sind eingestellt, ebenso wie die Lenkung. An die Vorderbremse muss ich nochmal ran, da ist zuviel Luft drin. Ansonsten alles geil  Macht voll Laune, das Gefährt!


----------



## -zor- (26. Mai 2017)

wirklich tolles Teil geworden, viel spaß damit


----------



## Bergaufbremser (27. Mai 2017)

Richtig schön geworden! Mir gefällt das Raw immer besser. Ein Freund hat seins auch in Raw mit roten King Steuerlager, Thomson, Hope etc.
Das schaut auch saugeil aus. 

Btw könntest du mir mal deine CAD daten von den seitenpanelen mailen? Meine Frau bedient auf Arbeit eine Frähse von Zünd und ich möchte auch Panele anstelle von der Kiste (zumindest in gewissen Situationen )


----------



## .floe. (19. Juni 2017)

Testfahrt bestanden


----------



## .floe. (23. Juni 2017)

Mal noch ne Sache, die mich auf der letzten Ausfahrt genervt hat: Einhändig fahren gestaltet sich etwas schwer, muss leider immer mit ordentlich Kraftaufwand mit der am Lenker verbliebenen Hand gegenhalten/lenken. Ich denke, da ist irgendwas nicht korrekt eingestellt. Weiß jemand, wo hier der Fehler liegt? @Milan0 vielleicht ne Idee? Oder @Bergaufbremser ? Habt ihr das Lenkgestänge vorn an der Gabel im äußeren oder inneren Loch befestigt?


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juni 2017)

Einhändig fahren ist allerdings erstmal eine Umgewöhnung. Ordentlich Kraftaufwand würde ich das aber nicht nennen. 
Lenkgestänge habe ich im äußeren Loch. Da im Inneren der Anschlag hinten nicht gepasst hat


----------



## sarnu (23. Juni 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Einhändig fahren gestaltet sich etwas schwer, muss leider immer mit ordentlich Kraftaufwand mit der am Lenker verbliebenen Hand gegenhalten/lenken.


Ich würde auch behaupten, dass da irgendetwas falsch montiert ist. Einhändig fahren ist mit (wenig) Übung kein Problem, kurze Strecken schaffe ich sogar freihändig.
Ist der Steuersatz richtig montiert/eingestellt? Ich müsste mal schauen, wie und wo das Lenkgestänge bei mir montiert ist.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. Juni 2017)

Bei mir geht es auch fast nicht. Aussen montiert.


----------



## .floe. (23. Juni 2017)

Hab im Cargobikeforum einen passenden Thread gefunden. Ich werde auch mal das Lenkgestänge so weit wie möglich nach unten drehen...vielleicht hilfts wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2017)

Als mitlesender Laie würde ich auf falsch montierten Vorbau tippen. Wie wäre es, wenn man zwei gerade Stangen (die Stangen müssen über das Vorderrad und Hinterrad hinaus reichen)rechts und links an die Räder klemmt und dann den Lenker möglichst rechtwinklig dazu ausrichtet.
Beim Fahren merkt man bestimmt auch den Schiefstand des Lenkers und korrigiert nach und nach.


----------



## .floe. (23. Juni 2017)

Zugegeben, beim Bullitt ist es nicht einfach, den Lenker bzw den Vorbau 100% zum Vorderrad auszurichten. Es fehlt einfach an Überblick, wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzt oder über dem Oberrohr steht. Ich hab zuerst nach optischem "Gefühl" ausgerichtet, dann nachgemessen, und bei der ersten Probefahrt dann mehrfach nachkorrigiert bis es sich beim Fahren perfekt angefühlt hat. 
Zu Einstellen vor der ersten Fahrt: Grob die Lenkung eingestellt, und die Anschläge justiert, dass nix schleift. Dann Fixpunkt an der Sattelstütze markiert und mittels Zollstab von Lenkerende zu Fixpunkt den Lenker gerade gestellt und so gut es geht fixiert. Dann Vorderrad gerade gestellt: die Enden der Vorderradachse zu zwei Fixpunkten auf gleicher Höhe am Rahmen eingemessen. Anschließend alle Schrauben fixiert. 

Aber ich kontrolliere nochmal.


----------



## sarnu (23. Juni 2017)

Falls es hilft, so sieht das bei mir aus:



 

bzw. von oben:


 

wie schon gesagt ist da nichts schwergängig und die letzten fünf Jahre hat sich auch nichts gelockert.


----------



## .floe. (23. Juni 2017)

Glaube bei dir "hängt" das Lenkgestänge mehr als bei mir.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juni 2017)

Mir wurde gesagt ich soll es parallel zur Ladefläche ausrichten. 
Dazu den Knick so, dass er gerade noch unter der Ecke vorne ist.
Bin auch schon ein paar Meter freihändig gefahren, das erfordert aber noch Übung und Vertrauen


----------



## singletrailer67 (25. Oktober 2017)

@.floe. Schönes Projekt! Gefällt mir!
Ich stelle mir als Interessierter und Ahnungsloser die Frage ob im hügeligen Gelände ein Bullitt ohne E-Unterstützung praktikabel ist.
Hast Du da Erfahrungen gemacht? Bei uns geht es ständig rauf und runter...keine Ahnung ob das gerade beladen noch funktioniert einen 8% Berg raufzutreten...so als durchschnittlich trainierter.


----------



## .floe. (25. Oktober 2017)

Hier ist es nicht wirklich hügelig. Da kann ich keine Erfahrungswerte beitragen. Motor am Cargobike find ich aber prinzipiell mal gut. Kannst du nicht testen?


----------



## Milan0 (26. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir ist es auch nicht sehr hügelig, aber wenn es mal Berg hoch geht, spürst du schon jedes Kilo mehr extrem. 
Wenn nicht am Cargibike, wo sonst macht ein Motor Sinn?


----------



## singletrailer67 (26. Oktober 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Hier ist es nicht wirklich hügelig. Da kann ich keine Erfahrungswerte beitragen. Motor am Cargobike find ich aber prinzipiell mal gut. Kannst du nicht testen?





Milan0 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch nicht sehr hügelig, aber wenn es mal Berg hoch geht, spürst du schon jedes Kilo mehr extrem.
> Wenn nicht am Cargibike, wo sonst macht ein Motor Sinn?



Danke Euch...ich glaube ich werde es mal ausprobieren. Ich bin auf der Cycle World in Düsseldorf mal ein Bullit mit E-Antrieb und Automatik gefahren. Hat mich ziemlich angefixt.
Hier bei mir in Wuppertal (100m-360m) sind recht viele mit Bullitts unterwegs. Fast alle ohne Motor. Ich glaube ich muss einfach mal ein paar von denen ansprechen...vielleicht fahren die auch nur auf der flachen Nordbahntrasse die quer durch Wuppertal geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schraubenkopf (27. Oktober 2017)

Oder du gehst den gleichen Weg wie ich: Erstmal ein klassisches Bullitt kaufen und bei Bedarf auf Vorder- oder Hinterradmotor umrüsten. Diese Umrüstsätze z.B. von BionX kosten unter 2000€, zusammen mit einem günstigen Bullitt also zwischen 4 und 4,5t€, das gleiche zahlst du auch für ein eBullitt. Ob man Steps mit Automatikschaltung braucht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich fand es immer ganz nett aber war nie unglücklich, wenn ich wieder händisch schalten musste.


----------



## singletrailer67 (27. Oktober 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Oder du gehst den gleichen Weg wie ich: Erstmal ein klassisches Bullitt kaufen und bei Bedarf auf Vorder- oder Hinterradmotor umrüsten. Diese Umrüstsätze z.B. von BionX kosten unter 2000€, zusammen mit einem günstigen Bullitt also zwischen 4 und 4,5t€, das gleiche zahlst du auch für ein eBullitt. Ob man Steps mit Automatikschaltung braucht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich fand es immer ganz nett aber war nie unglücklich, wenn ich wieder händisch schalten musste.


Ja...da habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Habe schon unterschiedliche Nachrüstungen gefunden, tw. auch deutlich günstiger. Der Markt mit E-Antrieb entwickelt sich momentan ja enorm...da wird noch einiges kommen.
Ich denke die gut 25 kg kann ich schon die nicht zu umgehende 8%-Rampe rauftreten. Falls da aber mal nen Kasten Bier und ein Einkauf daneben stehen...wäre bestimmt eine Herausforderung ohne zusätzliche 250 Watt.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Oktober 2017)

In der Ebene und eine kleine Steigung war das auf 5km auch kein Problem ohne Motor.
Bei mir hat sich nie die Frage gestellt, da ich selbst aufbauen wollte mit Resteteilen und das Framekit gibt es nur ohne Motor. Mit ist immer komplett...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (31. Oktober 2017)

"Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten" heisst es doch so schön. Ob man nun einen E-Motor in diesem Sinne das Bessere ist, darüber lässt sich streiten. Aber seit ich den BinonX (Was konstruktiv wohl das letzte ist was es so gibt am Markt) in meinem Bullitt habe, will ich nicht mehr ohne Motor. 
Klar das Ego fuchst mich schon hin und wieder. Aber spätestens bei der ersten Steigung wo ich auf 1.1km 65hm rauf muss, (täglich der Fall) ist diese Ego-GEschichte vergessen. Besonders mit Ladung ist der Motor ein segen. 
Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich ca. 2 Jahre und 6000km ohne Motor gemacht habe. Ich kenne den Zustand ohne somit sehr gut.


----------



## Ericvdm (2. Dezember 2017)

Hi Leute
Ich wollte mich einfach mal hier im Forum bei den MTBern die auch Bullitt fahren melden. Habe mir zum 23 Geburtstag selber ein Bullitt "geschenkt". Eins mit Steps Antrieb. Bei uns (eifel) ists sehr Bergig. Das ginge auch ohne Motor aber würde höchstens halb so viel spaß machen.
Heute nacht auf dem Heimweg von der Weihnachtsfeier ist mir das Akku aufgrund der Kälte innerhalb von 150metern von 37% auf 0% Akkuladung gefallen. Folge nurnoch schaltung hat funktioniert. Kein motor kein licht... schöne schei....
Notgedrungen bin ich dann mit ladung aber ohne Motorunterstützung bis heim pedaliert. Auf der geraden garkein Problem bergauf, vorallem wenn man  den motor gewöhnt ist, schon nervig da man plötzlich unter 15 gar unter 10kmh Bergauf fährt.


----------



## Cycliste17 (16. Dezember 2017)

Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem ersten Bullitt auch. Verbaut war aber ein mxus Frontmotor. Wenn der Akku leer war, hatte man nicht nur das höhere Gewicht gemerkt, man musste auch gegen den Motor treten. 
Mein neues Bullitt hat erstmal keinen E-Antrieb. Braucht man hier im Fast-Flachland auch nicht. Grundsätzlich finde ich eine Unterstützung aber nicht schlecht. Besonders wenn es bergig ist und man auch noch ein paar Kilo geladen hat. 
Allerdings frage ich mich wie lange die Hersteller Ersatzteile liefern bei speziellen Systemen wie Steps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (14. Januar 2018)

Ericvdm schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich wollte mich einfach mal hier im Forum bei den MTBern die auch Bullitt fahren melden. Habe mir zum 23 Geburtstag selber ein Bullitt "geschenkt". Eins mit Steps Antrieb. Bei uns (eifel) ists sehr Bergig. Das ginge auch ohne Motor aber würde höchstens halb so viel spaß machen.
> Heute nacht auf dem Heimweg von der Weihnachtsfeier ist mir das Akku aufgrund der Kälte innerhalb von 150metern von 37% auf 0% Akkuladung gefallen. Folge nurnoch schaltung hat funktioniert. Kein motor kein licht... schöne schei....
> Notgedrungen bin ich dann mit ladung aber ohne Motorunterstützung bis heim pedaliert. Auf der geraden garkein Problem bergauf, vorallem wenn man  den motor gewöhnt ist, schon nervig da man plötzlich unter 15 gar unter 10kmh Bergauf fährt.
> Anhang anzeigen 671001



Das hilft die Akku Leistung im Winter zu halten. 

https://www.fahrer-berlin.de/e-bike/fahrer-akku-cover/akku-cover-shimano-rahmen/a-242/


----------



## Ericvdm (14. Januar 2018)

Hi

Ja danke habe ich bereits.
Macht verzögert das ganze um 15 minuten


----------



## wartool (5. März 2018)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Es werden ja immer mehr!!




Selbstbauanhänger? Mich wwürden Infos dazu interessieren.. rückst Du welche raus?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (5. März 2018)

@wartool: Klar!
Rahmen aus 40er Boschprofil, Naben Edco von einen Rollstuhl, 24" Dirt-Felge, Deichel 25mm Nirorohr, Siebdruckplatte und Aeroschienen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. März 2018)

Simpler Aufbau von deinem Anhänger. Gefällt mir


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. April 2018)

Was könnt ihr für einen Centerlock-Nabendynamo empfehlen?! Centerlock


----------



## Butze_MTB (24. April 2018)

Hab einen Alfine am Trekker. Tut was er soll.


----------



## BigJohn (25. April 2018)

Gibt es welche, die man nicht empfehlen kann? Ich würde sagen, das ist eine Frage des Geschmacks, des Geldbeutels, des Gewichts, usw. Es gibt ja auch gewisse Foren, in denen am Shutter Precision kein gutes Haar gelassen wird. Meinen interessiert das bislang aber wenig.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. April 2018)

@BigJohn : Welches Modell hast du genau, sind ja nicht alle für 20" zugelassen.

Stefan


----------



## Sven12345 (25. April 2018)

Gibt's denn überhaupt Centerlock Dynamos die NICHT von Shimano kommen?
Oder andersrum gefragt: Wer würde denn freiwillig Centerlock nehmen wollen?
Der einzige Grund für mich, Centerlock zu fahren ist der,
dass es die guten Shimano Dynamos (XT, Alfine) eben nur mit Centerlock gibt.

6-Loch ist doch eindeutig die bessere Lösung...

Und selbst bei Shimano ist meiner Meinung nach Centerlock nicht die beste Lösung.
Schon allein, da es keine hochwerigen, für Sinter-Beläge zugelassenen Voll-Stahl Scheiben (ohne Alu-Kern) in Centerlock gibt. 
Die sehr gute SM-RT66 Bremsscheibe gibt es z.B. nur in 6-Loch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2018)

Welche Lochzahl willst fahren?
Der Shutter Precision mit 36loch in 20" war schon grenzwertig 3fach gekreuzt


----------



## Sven12345 (25. April 2018)

Dann kreuz doch einfach 2-mal...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. April 2018)

36 Loch


----------



## BigJohn (25. April 2018)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> @BigJohn : Welches Modell hast du genau, sind ja nicht alle für 20" zugelassen.
> 
> Stefan


Ich hab den ganz normalen "Wald und Wiesen"-PD8, ist aber auch ein 28" Laufrad. Für dich würde sich der neuere SL-9 abieten. Der hat nen kleineren Flanschdurchmesser und ist für kleine Räder gedacht. Warum die anderen nicht für 20" geeignet sein sollten, erschließt sich mir nicht. Ein Dynamo "für 26 Zoll" dreht sich im 20"-Rad schneller, also an der Lichtausbeute kann es nicht liegen. Möglicherweise leidet bei höheren Drehzahlen die Effizienz?
Shimano Dynamos haben noch größere Flanschdurchmesser. Würde ich persönlich nicht nehmen.

Den SL-9 bekommt man aber wahrscheinlich nur schwer für 36 Speichen.


----------



## DrMTB91 (25. April 2018)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Die sehr gute SM-RT66 Bremsscheibe gibt es z.B. nur in 6-Loch.


Es gibt aber die SM-RT64, vermutlich einfach die Centerlock Version von der 66.


----------



## .floe. (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo, es war lange still um dieses Rad 




 

Fährt hier jemand von den Mitlesern einen Winther Sitz im Bullitt? Ich muss jetzt einen „richtigen“ Sitz reinbauen.


----------



## Milan0 (21. Mai 2018)

Ein Kumpel hat so einen verbaut
Kindersitz Sportsitz Kartsitz Seifenkisten Sitz Racingsitz Schalensitz Spielekonsole https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004D4737W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ENTaBb8GSA7KR


----------



## .floe. (21. Mai 2018)

Hm. Und Gurte selbst gemacht?


----------



## köllefornia (21. Mai 2018)

Gurte machen ist nicht so wild. Würde dieses Gurtschloß empfehlen: http://www.fidlock.com/verschluesse/specials/3-point-lock-single-action.html

Was spricht gegen den originalen Sitz? Der ist ziemlich bequem und hat den Vorteil, dass man ihn zusammenklappen kann, wenn man was Größeres transportieren möchte.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (21. Mai 2018)

Nur der Preis...aber so langsam, nach einer gewissen Zeit der Suche nach Alternativen, scheint es mir, dass der Sitz sein Geld wert ist. Hat halt leider auch nur Hüftgurte


----------



## schraubenkopf (22. Mai 2018)

Warum nicht einen handelsüblichen Kindersitz fürs Auto mit Isofix? Wir haben einen Sitz von Jane, der von 9 bis 36kg geeignet ist. Hat um die 100€ gekostet und bietet weit mehr Sicherheit als der Bullitt-Sitz. Und im Auto kannste den ja ebenso verwenden.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Mai 2018)

Ich habe auch so einen ohne isofix mit Spanngurt auf der Ladefläche. So einen hat der floe aber schon, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Und der Gokart Sitz ist aber viel geiler 




Besseres Foto habe ich nicht. Das grüne vorne in der Mitte


----------



## .floe. (22. Mai 2018)

Isofix Halterung ist noch vorhanden vom Reboarder. Das war mir aber immer ein zu großer Act mit rein/raus aus dem Auto bzw Bullitt. Der Bullitt Sitz punktet da halt, weil klappbar. Und er könnte dauerhaft am Rad bleiben.


----------



## Monolithic (24. Mai 2018)

.floe. schrieb:


> Hm. Und Gurte selbst gemacht?



Fertige Gurte mit Fidlock oder einfachem Stecksystem gibt's z.B. bei Velogold

Hab zwei der einfachen Variante an meine DIY-Sitzbank montiert. Unteres Gurtstück könnte ein bisschen länger sein.


----------



## .floe. (24. Mai 2018)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Fertige Gurte mit Fidlock oder einfachem Stecksystem gibt's z.B. bei Velogold
> 
> Hab zwei der einfachen Variante an meine DIY-Sitzbank montiert. Unteres Gurtstück könnte ein bisschen länger sein.



Super, mega-hilfreich! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (13. Juli 2018)

Jetzt mit neuen Griffen und LvH Sitz. Für den Sitz musste der Lenker höher :-|
Dabei den Steuersatz bisschen fester angezogen, einhändig fahren geht auf einmal super


----------

